# Jews ordered to register in East Ukraine



## Avatar4321

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-ordered-to-register-in-east-ukraine/7816951/

History has a habit of repeating itself. This is going from bad to worse.

Blood moon anyone?


----------



## nodoginnafight

Avatar4321 said:


> http://collider.com/wp-content/uploads/priest_poster_set_03_paul_bettany-404x600.jpg
> 
> History has a habit of repeating itself. This is going from bad to worse.
> 
> Blood moon anyone?



That link led me to a movie site ??????


----------



## RDD_1210

Link doesn't actually link to anything but the homepage of Collider.com.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Blood moon lol

Science is godly huh


----------



## nodoginnafight

Here's a workable link, but the story seems vague on who issued these leaflets and why.

Jews ordered to register in east Ukraine


----------



## Sunni Man

The eastern europeans know how destructive the jews are to society and its' people.

So it's for good reason they want to keep them in check.   ..


----------



## Avatar4321

Not sure what's up with the link. It worked alright for me. Should work now


----------



## Katzndogz

I heard this on the news this morning.   The EU backed Ukranians are neo Nazis so it's not surprising.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sunni Man said:


> The eastern europeans know how destructive the jews are to society and its' people.
> 
> So it's for good reason they want to keep them in check.   ..



ALL religions are dangerous. Jews are not unique


----------



## Moonglow

Russia has a history of pogroms against the Jews. In the 1600's when Poland invaded Russia and occupied Moscow and then were driven out, the Russians went after the Jews as conspirators in the historical event...
Why does everyone think the Jews are out destroy nations? When it is the Russians which desire as such....


----------



## R.D.

... A registration fee of $50 is required.&#8221;

Sound like a scam to me.  Nasty


----------



## BlindBoo

Jews in the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk where pro-Russian militants have taken over government buildings were told they have to "register" with the Ukrainians who are trying to make the city become part of Russia, according to Ukrainian and Israeli media.

Jews ordered to register in east Ukraine


----------



## RDD_1210

Sunni Man said:


> The eastern europeans know how destructive the jews are to society and its' people.
> 
> So it's for good reason they want to keep them in check.   ..


----------



## Avatar4321

Katzndogz said:


> I heard this on the news this morning.   The EU backed Ukranians are neo Nazis so it's not surprising.



The article indicated that it was the pro russian forces doing it. Or atleast suggested it. 

Either way, it's not a very good step in any direction.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

There's some question about the legitimacy of this claim.

https://twitter.com/lindseyhilsum/status/456808236088193025

Lindsey Hilsum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This would certainly be suspiciously convenient for those opposed to the pro-Russian forces in Ukraine.


----------



## BlindBoo

Sunni Man said:


> The eastern europeans know how destructive the jews are to society and its' people.
> 
> So it's for good reason they want to keep them in check.   ..



Nah, they're just anti-Semitic assholes.  

How do you think they feel about Murdering Muslim Jihadist?


----------



## Little-Acorn

nodoginnafight said:


> Here's a workable link, but the story seems vague on who issued these leaflets and why.
> 
> Jews ordered to register in east Ukraine



Some news stories weren't sure whether the tanks that rolled thru the Crimea last month, were Russians.

The degree of willful stupidity supported by some news outlets, is incredible.

Is it your belief that, if the "right people" issued those leaflets demanding the Jews register their presence, then that makes it OK?


----------



## Sunni Man

Almost all of the Bolsheviks and the leaders of the communist party in Russia were jews.

The Russian people suffered for 70 years under the yoke of jew Karl Marx's ideology.

So did many surrounding countries; Poland, Hungary, the Baltic states, and others.

Thus keeping close tabs on the jews is healthy for any country that allows them to stay.   ..


----------



## RDD_1210

Sunni Man said:


> Almost all of the Bolsheviks and the leaders of the communist party in Russia were jews.
> 
> The Russian people suffered for 70 years under the yoke of jew Karl Marx's ideology.
> 
> So did many surrounding countries; Poland, Hungary, the Baltic states, and others.
> 
> Thus keeping close tabs on the jews is healthy for any country that allows them to stay.   ..



And you wonder why people hate Muslims.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Sunni Man said:


> Almost all of the Bolsheviks and the leaders of the communist party in Russia were jews.
> 
> The Russian people suffered for 70 years under the yoke of jew Karl Marx's ideology.
> 
> So did many surrounding countries; Poland, Hungary, the Baltic states, and others.
> 
> Thus keeping close tabs on the jews is healthy for any country that allows them to stay.   ..



Given the clear fact that far more Sunni Muslims have harassed and killed people recently, than Jews have, I propose the we require the registration of all Sunni Muslims in the United States. The next obvious step is to put listening devices in all sunni mosques, to detect people planning terrorist acts.

Who could doubt that keeping close tabs on the sunni muslims is healthy for any country that allows them to stay.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Confirmed, they are real.

Jews ordered to register in east Ukraine


----------



## nodoginnafight

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> There's some question about the legitimacy of this claim.
> 
> https://twitter.com/lindseyhilsum/status/456808236088193025
> 
> Lindsey Hilsum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This would certainly be suspiciously convenient for those opposed to the pro-Russian forces in Ukraine.



I think it has been the current Ukrainian regime that has sprung from a group that has been anti-Semitic in the past. Maybe it is a scam. I know how people on these boards like to toss the Nazi bomb around in an effort to discredit those they disagree with. Maybe that is all this is?


----------



## nodoginnafight

Little-Acorn said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a workable link, but the story seems vague on who issued these leaflets and why.
> 
> Jews ordered to register in east Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some news stories weren't sure whether the tanks that rolled thru the Crimea last month, were Russians.
> 
> The degree of willful stupidity supported by some news outlets, is incredible.
> 
> Is it your belief that, if the "right people" issued those leaflets demanding the Jews register their presence, then that makes it OK?
Click to expand...


Man, what are you trying to argue dude?

Are you saying you KNOW who is responsible?

(btw: I don't like it no matter who is doing it - so come up with another straw man to argue with ....)


----------



## Sunni Man

This thread is about the jews not muslims.

The jews have historically been a destructive force in any country they have been allowed to inhabit.

And for that reason jews have been driven out of numerous countries over the last 2,000 years.

Fact.........


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

nodoginnafight said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some question about the legitimacy of this claim.
> 
> https://twitter.com/lindseyhilsum/status/456808236088193025
> 
> Lindsey Hilsum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This would certainly be suspiciously convenient for those opposed to the pro-Russian forces in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has been the current Ukrainian regime that has sprung from a group that has been anti-Semitic in the past. Maybe it is a scam. I know how people on these boards like to toss the Nazi bomb around in an effort to discredit those they disagree with. Maybe that is all this is?
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## francoHFW

OP- Russian propaganda.


----------



## nodoginnafight

francoHFW said:


> OP- Russian propaganda.



How so?


----------



## RDD_1210

Sunni Man said:


> This thread is about the jews not muslims.
> 
> The jews have historically been a destructive force in any country they have been allowed to inhabit.
> 
> And for that reason jews have been driven out of numerous countries over the last 2,000 years.
> 
> Fact.........



LOL, and my point went right over your head.....Not surprising since you are Muslim.


----------



## nodoginnafight

RDD_1210 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the jews not muslims.
> 
> The jews have historically been a destructive force in any country they have been allowed to inhabit.
> 
> And for that reason jews have been driven out of numerous countries over the last 2,000 years.
> 
> Fact.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and my point went right over your head.....Not surprising since you are Muslim.
Click to expand...


Please don't feed the troll. Besides, it's just to easy to make fun of posts like his. Where's the sport?


----------



## g5000

Avatar4321 said:


> Jews ordered to register in east Ukraine
> 
> History has a habit of repeating itself. This is going from bad to worse.
> 
> Blood moon anyone?





From your link:



> The leaflets bore the name of Denis Pushilin, who identified himself as chairman of "Donetsk's temporary government," and were distributed near the Donetsk synagogue and other areas, according to the reports.
> 
> Pushilin acknowledged that fliers were distributed under his organization's name in Donetsk but denied any connection to them, Ynet reported in Hebrew.



A hoax.


----------



## g5000

Sunni Man said:


> The eastern europeans know how destructive the jews are to society and its' people.
> 
> So it's for good reason they want to keep them in check.   ..



Let's see...

Russia has invaded and taken over Crimea.  Now Russia is moving against eastern Ukraine.

And its TH3 JOOS who are the problem?


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Do we know who sanctioned this order from the "top" ? This is very frightening.


----------



## nodoginnafight

The2ndAmendment said:


> Do we know who sanctioned this order from the "top" ? This is very frightening.



Maybe you can find that out at one of your satire-site news sources.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Typical neoconservative tactic to scare people into supporting military action.


----------



## BlindBoo

RDD_1210 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the Bolsheviks and the leaders of the communist party in Russia were jews.
> 
> The Russian people suffered for 70 years under the yoke of jew Karl Marx's ideology.
> 
> So did many surrounding countries; Poland, Hungary, the Baltic states, and others.
> 
> Thus keeping close tabs on the jews is healthy for any country that allows them to stay.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why people hate Muslims.
Click to expand...


But didn't you know?  The Bolsheviks were using the blood of ethnic Russian children in their bread!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1776

And the kooks here buy Russia Information Operations campaign hook, line and sinker....

Russia is spreading lies about Ukraine to gain your approval to invade them, now if they can now sell Ukraine is eating black babies....they can get the liberal kooks on their side.


----------



## BlindBoo

Sunni Man said:


> This thread is about the jews not muslims.
> 
> The jews have historically been a destructive force in any country they have been allowed to inhabit.
> 
> And for that reason jews have been driven out of numerous countries over the last 2,000 years.
> 
> Fact.........



Actually I think the thread is about the spreading anti-Judaism.  Specifically, but now apparently not limited to, the protesters who took over a city in eastern Ukraine.

In the dark and middle ages the Jews were often accuse of being in league with the devil and were persecuted as witches, or sorcerers after the plague hit.  Lending credence to the claim that many Muslims still have a 16th century mentality.  Looks like it's on display here on the USMB.  Congrats!


----------



## Mr Natural

The2ndAmendment said:


> Do we know who sanctioned this order from the "top" ? This is very frightening.



Most likely the current hero of the right, Vlad Putin.


----------



## CMike

Sounds like Nazi Germany all over again.


----------



## CMike

Sunni Man said:


> This thread is about the jews not muslims.
> 
> The jews have historically been a destructive force in any country they have been allowed to inhabit.
> 
> And for that reason jews have been driven out of numerous countries over the last 2,000 years.
> 
> Fact.........



Now it's about muslims too.

Muslims were responsible for 911, and constant suicide bombers against americans.

Perhaps, putting them in internment camps would be a good idea. That way we can protect America against muslims.


----------



## Camp

Could be either side. At this stage it's all about propaganda and bags of money. Bags of money to Russian speaking Ukrainians  and bags of money to Ukraine speaking Ukrainians. Mostly bags of money to thugs, but everyone wants to get in on the bags of money now, while there are plenty of bags being handed out.
Slowly, the money for the bags will begin to run out and get scarce for one side or the other and those with long range funds will win out.
The big difference is that the Ukrainians will be willing to forgive and forget. KGB Russia does not forgive and forget. KGB Russia only left the Ukraine about 20 years ago. People still remember how that system works. Ethnic Russians, what are commonly called the "Russian speaking Ukrainians" are terrified of the Moscow Russians, or KGB Russians, coming into power and control. They know the list of "dangerous persons" and "enemies of the glorious state" are already made and in some thugs pocket.


----------



## georgephillip

Avatar4321 said:


> Not sure what's up with the link. It worked alright for me. Should work now


*Link is working fine, for me:*

"Jews in the eastern Ukrainian city of Donetsk where pro-Russian militants have taken over government buildings were told they have to "register" with the Ukrainians who are trying to make the city become part of Russia, according to Ukrainian and Israeli media.

"Jews emerging from a synagogue say they were handed leaflets that ordered the city's Jews to provide a list of property they own and pay a registration fee 'or else have their citizenship revoked, face deportation and see their assets confiscated,' reported Ynet News, Israel's largest news website.

"Donetsk is the site of an 'anti-terrorist' operation by the Ukraine government, which has moved military columns into the region to force out militants who are demanding a referendum be held on joining Russia. The news was carried first by the Ukraine's Donbass news agency.

"The leaflets bore the name of Denis Pushilin, who identified himself as chairman of "Donetsk's temporary government," and were distributed near the Donetsk synagogue and other areas, according to the reports.

"Pushilin acknowledged that fliers were distributed under his organization's name in Donetsk but denied any connection to them, Ynet reported in Hebrew.

"Emanuel Shechter, in Israel, told Ynet his friends in Donetsk sent him a copy of the leaflet through social media.

"'They told me that masked men were waiting for Jewish people after the Passover eve prayer, handed them the flier and told them to obey its instructions,' he said."

Jews ordered to register in east Ukraine


----------



## Sally

CMike said:


> Sounds like Nazi Germany all over again.



You are so right, Mike. Here is what some woman wrote in an E-mail to friends.  The person she is talking about used to be a posterwho was one of those Hungarian Jews sent to Auschwitz, and the Canadian Nazi on that forum used to tell her all the time that Hitler's mother had the same name.  Sunni Man would have loved the Canadian Nazi.  He thought just like Sunni Man.

"The six words following were written by an elderly friend of mine, to whom I also sent the e-mail telling the Jews over the age of sixteen in Donetsk to register and to list their property.

Her comment bears reading...again and again, because, as a former 'guest' of the Germans at Auschwitz,  she knows about which she speaks.  Her story is but one of the variations of World War II stories with which we have become all too familiar. Seventy years have passed, yet the old is hauntingly new all over again.

Whatever our differing politics. I am sure that we can agree on the folly of the politics of Neville Chamberlain's appeasement and on the words, "Never Again."  How you choose to handle this information is up to you, but I thought you ought to know, for you surely will not hear about this in any mainstream media news outlets.  

Ellen

Dear Ellen,
It sounds "fatefully familiar"


----------



## High_Gravity

I blame Bush.


----------



## Camp

Sally said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Nazi Germany all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, Mike. Here is what some woman wrote in an E-mail to friends.  The person she is talking about used to be a posterwho was one of those Hungarian Jews sent to Auschwitz, and the Canadian Nazi on that forum used to tell her all the time that Hitler's mother had the same name.  Sunni Man would have loved the Canadian Nazi.  He thought just like Sunni Man.
> 
> "The six words following were written by an elderly friend of mine, to whom I also sent the e-mail telling the Jews over the age of sixteen in Donetsk to register and to list their property.
> 
> Her comment bears reading...again and again, because, as a former 'guest' of the Germans at Auschwitz,  she knows about which she speaks.  Her story is but one of the variations of World War II stories with which we have become all too familiar. Seventy years have passed, yet the old is hauntingly new all over again.
> 
> Whatever our differing politics. I am sure that we can agree on the folly of the politics of Neville Chamberlain's appeasement and on the words, "Never Again."  How you choose to handle this information is up to you, but I thought you ought to know, for you surely will not hear about this in any mainstream media news outlets.
> 
> Ellen
> 
> Dear Ellen,
> It sounds "fatefully familiar"
Click to expand...


Keep in mind Sally, those flyers could have been made by anyone. Perhaps they are from the Russian separatist, but perhaps they were made by some persons wanting to make the Russian separatist look bad. The separatist are being blamed, but it could be that they are being set up.


----------



## Sally

Camp said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Nazi Germany all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, Mike. Here is what some woman wrote in an E-mail to friends.  The person she is talking about used to be a posterwho was one of those Hungarian Jews sent to Auschwitz, and the Canadian Nazi on that forum used to tell her all the time that Hitler's mother had the same name.  Sunni Man would have loved the Canadian Nazi.  He thought just like Sunni Man.
> 
> "The six words following were written by an elderly friend of mine, to whom I also sent the e-mail telling the Jews over the age of sixteen in Donetsk to register and to list their property.
> 
> Her comment bears reading...again and again, because, as a former 'guest' of the Germans at Auschwitz,  she knows about which she speaks.  Her story is but one of the variations of World War II stories with which we have become all too familiar. Seventy years have passed, yet the old is hauntingly new all over again.
> 
> Whatever our differing politics. I am sure that we can agree on the folly of the politics of Neville Chamberlain's appeasement and on the words, "Never Again."  How you choose to handle this information is up to you, but I thought you ought to know, for you surely will not hear about this in any mainstream media news outlets.
> 
> Ellen
> 
> Dear Ellen,
> It sounds "fatefully familiar"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind Sally, those flyers could have been made by anyone. Perhaps they are from the Russian separatist, but perhaps they were made by some persons wanting to make the Russian separatist look bad. The separatist are being blamed, but it could be that they are being set up.
Click to expand...


It could be either way, Camp, like you say, but there is so much anti-Semitism going on all over Europe which really must hit the survivors like this old poster living here right in the gut.  Look at what is happening to the Jews in France.


----------



## natstew

Little-Acorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the Bolsheviks and the leaders of the communist party in Russia were jews.
> 
> The Russian people suffered for 70 years under the yoke of jew Karl Marx's ideology.
> 
> So did many surrounding countries; Poland, Hungary, the Baltic states, and others.
> 
> Thus keeping close tabs on the jews is healthy for any country that allows them to stay.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the clear fact that far more Sunni Muslims have harassed and killed people recently, than Jews have, I propose the we require the registration of all Sunni Muslims in the United States. The next obvious step is to put listening devices in all sunni mosques, to detect people planning terrorist acts.
> 
> Who could doubt that keeping close tabs on the sunni muslims is healthy for any country that allows them to stay.
Click to expand...




Sunni man, in a just world you wouldn't be breathing the same air as Jews, you would be underground.


----------



## Sunni Man

The leadership of the Ukrainian government is composed mainly of jews.

And that is why there is so much turmoil in that country.

Hopefully, the Russians will invade the Ukraine and free the people from the ruling class jews.   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> The leadership of the Ukrainian government is composed mainly of jews.
> 
> And that is why there is so much turmoil in that country.
> 
> Hopefully, the Russians will invade the Ukraine and free the people from the ruling class jews.   ..



Sunni Man reminds me of another Muslim poster of years ago.  He was always blaming everything on the Jews.  When I asked him if he really thought that the Jews were responsible for all the bad things happening in the world, he said yes.  I figured as a Muslim man originally from Jordan, this was drilled into his head since childhood.  However, for a man who was brought up in American to always blame the Jews for something shows you can see the sick mentality of the convert Sunni Man.  Meanwhile, it is his adopted brethren who are busy murdering innocent people (even Muslims of different sects) in many places in the name of their religion, and Sunni Man conveniently closes his eyes to this but is oh so quick to blame the Jews for something or other.  I just hope other converts to Islam don't have the same sick mentality as Sunni Man.


----------



## Sunni Man

...........................................^^^ blah, blah, blah, blah,.........   .


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> ...........................................^^^ blah, blah, blah, blah,.........   .



Hit a nerve there, huh, Sunni Man.  I am just glad that you are of an age right now where you try to fight your Jihad against us Infidels on the forums.  At least you don't get out and start killing other people like some Muslims have done, like the one who killed that soldier in London.  Remember, don't try to emulate that other convert, the shoe bomber.


----------



## CMike

Sunni Man said:


> The leadership of the Ukrainian government is composed mainly of jews.
> 
> And that is why there is so much turmoil in that country.
> 
> Hopefully, the Russians will invade the Ukraine and free the people from the ruling class jews.   ..



Yanno...almost all foreign terrorism against the US has been because of muslims.

Maybe we should just exterminate them all?


----------



## Sunni Man

Silly-Sally is always so full of delusional advice.

I bet she is very popular among her peers at the local senior center.   ..


----------



## The T

sunni man said:


> the eastern europeans know how destructive the jews are to society and its' people.
> 
> So it's for good reason they want to keep them in check. ..



^^Mein Kampf^^


----------



## Sunni Man

CMike said:


> Yanno...almost all foreign terrorism against the US has been because of muslims.
> 
> Maybe we should just exterminate them all?


Sounds like a plan........when ya gonna start??    ..     .


----------



## The T

Mr Clean said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know who sanctioned this order from the "top" ? This is very frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the current hero of the right, Vlad Putin.
Click to expand...

Really? Putin is equally as hated as Obama. It's just Putin is a pro at tyranny showing the junior boy leader how it's done. 

 MORON


----------



## Sunni Man

I disagree.

Putin is like the Russian version of Ronald Reagan and is extremely popular.   ...


----------



## Mr Natural

The T said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know who sanctioned this order from the "top" ? This is very frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the current hero of the right, Vlad Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Putin is equally as hated as Obama. It's just Putin is a pro at tyranny showing the junior boy leader how it's done.
> 
> MORON
Click to expand...


You people love Putin.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Silly-Sally is always so full of delusional advice.
> 
> I bet she is very popular among her peers at the local senior center.   ..



I am sure that given the mentality of Sunni Man, you can see why a man originally from Oklahoma converted to Islam.  It is usually the women who marry Muslim men who convert, but how many men could there possibly be???  Maybe Sunni Man will come back and tell us that there are millions and millions of men just like him.  Just sit at your conputer conducting your Jihad this way, Sunni Man.  At least this way you are not harming the American public.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> It is usually the women who marry Muslim men who convert, but how many men could there possibly be???


We muslim men can have up to 4 wives.

So the odds are in our favor.    ...


----------



## The T

Mr Clean said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the current hero of the right, Vlad Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Putin is equally as hated as Obama. It's just Putin is a pro at tyranny showing the junior boy leader how it's done.
> 
> MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people love Putin.
Click to expand...

Whatever YOUR Masters tell you Son.


----------



## bianco

_Jews ordered to register in East Ukraine  _

#####

O oh.

Have to wear yellow stars too?

Best idea...move all the Palestinians into Jordan and other Arab countries, and relocate to Israel any Jews in Europe who want to leave.
Hmmm, not enough room in Israel?
No worries, move Jordan over and also take some of Egypt.

You'd have to wonder just how much longer the Jews are gonna put up with their people being persecuted in Europe today.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is usually the women who marry Muslim men who convert, but how many men could there possibly be???  [/quote
> 
> ]We muslim men can have up to 4 wives.
> 
> So the odds are in our favor.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal here in the U.S. so you had better hide three of your wives, although I am sure Muslim men lie about it, saying they are bringing in their cousin..  Years ago I came across a web site belonging to Muslim women living here who were complaining to each other that they thought they would be the only wife here, but there husbands snuck in other wives.  Remember that fire in a Bronx apartment building?  The Muslim man from either Chad or Mali had two wives and a dozen children, and one wife and six kids died in the fire.  You can't tell me he didn't lie about the 2nd wife and that he probably was on welfare.  A man driving a cab in New York City certainly can't afford two wives and a dozen kids.  However, I really don't care if you have half a dozen wives, Sunni Man.  You are the one who will have to sit and listen to them bickering with each other.  Just sit quiet and conduct your Jihad on the Internet if you feel you must do something for Islam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Flyers Demanding Jews ?Register? in Ukraine Fake -- Daily Intelligencer

IMO it is most likely a hoax.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> However, I really don't care if you have half a dozen wives, Sunni Man.  You are the one who will have to sit and listen to them bickering with each other.  Just sit quiet and conduct your Jihad on the Internet if you feel you must do something for Islam.


Oh my.........Silly-Sally has a jealous streak.   ..   

Sorry gal, but you are way to old and crazy for me to add you to my harem.   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I really don't care if you have half a dozen wives, Sunni Man.  You are the one who will have to sit and listen to them bickering with each other.  Just sit quiet and conduct your Jihad on the Internet if you feel you must do something for Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........Silly-Sally has a jealous streak.   ..
> 
> Sorry gal, but you are way to old and crazy for me to add you to my harem.   ..
Click to expand...


Do you really think that anyone cares what a nutty Muslim like you does with your life as long as you conduct your Jihad quietly in front of your computer and don't go out and actually harm anyone..  If you want to marry four women here, go for it.  Just doin't go begging to your welfare department  for money because you aren't able to support four wives on your Social Security check.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> If you want to marry four women here, go for it.  Just doin't go begging to your welfare department  for money because you aren't able to support four wives on your Social Security check.


LOL.......Silly-Sally went from jealousy straight to envy.   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to marry four women here, go for it.  Just doin't go begging to your welfare department  for money because you aren't able to support four wives on your Social Security check.[/quote
> 
> ]LOL.......Silly-Sally went from jealousy straight to envy.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ridiculous Muslim nut wants us to believe that he is filthy rich.  If he isn't getting Social Security benefits because of his age, he is getting them for a mental disability, just like other mentally ill people do..  Now go watch  your porn films since I read the Muslim men are the biggest purveyors of Internet porn..  You can conduct your Jihad via the Internet later on.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> This ridiculous Muslim nut wants us to believe that he is filthy rich.  If he isn't getting Social Security benefits because of his age, he is getting them for a mental disability, just like other mentally ill people do..  Now go watch  your porn films since I read the Muslim men are the biggest purveyors of Internet porn..  You can conduct your Jihad via the Internet later on.


Poor demented Silly-Sally is infatuated with the Sunni Man.   .    

Again, you are way too old and goofy for me to take you as another wife.   .    

I'm sure there is some elderly widowed man at the senior center looking for an old crone like you.    ...


----------



## CMike

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I really don't care if you have half a dozen wives, Sunni Man.  You are the one who will have to sit and listen to them bickering with each other.  Just sit quiet and conduct your Jihad on the Internet if you feel you must do something for Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........Silly-Sally has a jealous streak.   ..
> 
> Sorry gal, but you are way to old and crazy for me to add you to my harem.   ..
Click to expand...


Maybe it's too to get out of your mommy's basement and get a place of your own now.


----------



## tinydancer

Well the group denies any involvement and their leader Pushilin is saying that this is a provocation and a smear job from Kiev. It's Svoboda and their leader who are the serious anti Jews in the new interim government.


----------



## Indofred

Avatar4321 said:


> Leaflet tells Jews to register in East Ukraine
> 
> History has a habit of repeating itself. This is going from bad to worse.
> 
> Blood moon anyone?



Idiots tend to believe any old rubbish.

Jews 'ordered to register and list property' in east Ukraine city of Donetsk where pro-Russian militants have taken over government buildings | Mail Online

Evil nasty Russian backed naughty people force Jews to register.
Terrible, send in the army, more sanctions, nuke Russia .....blah blah blah.

Oh, no, it's bullshit.
Turns out three neo nazi nuts handed out a few leaflets one afternoon.
However, as America wants to keeps its new pet government in power, senior American politicians spout bullshit, hoping people are stupid enough to believe it.
Seems senior American politicians were right, loads of total fucking idiots out there, all willing to believe whatever they're told.

Ukraine?s ?Jew Register? Either a Hoax or a Crude Extortion Scheme - TIME

Relax Ukraine is Not Ordering Its Jews to Register | New Republic


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> _Jews ordered to register in East Ukraine  _
> 
> #####
> 
> O oh.
> 
> Have to wear yellow stars too?



QED


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ridiculous Muslim nut wants us to believe that he is filthy rich.  If he isn't getting Social Security benefits because of his age, he is getting them for a mental disability, just like other mentally ill people do..  Now go watch  your porn films since I read the Muslim men are the biggest purveyors of Internet porn..  You can conduct your Jihad via the Internet later on.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor demented Silly-Sally is infatuated with the Sunni Man.   .
> 
> Again, you are way too old and goofy for me to take you as another wife.   .
> 
> I'm sure there is some elderly widowed man at the senior center looking for an old crone like you.    ...
Click to expand...


Poor lonely, Sunni Man.  Nobody wants him so he sits in his place all day long playing Jihad on the Internet agaiinst us Infidels.  Have you ever thought, Sunni Man, that many readers think you are the goofy one as well as a troll around these forums. 
 Plus my husband could flatten a pipsqueak like you in a New York minute so perhaps it is  you who should try to pick up some widow at a senior center where you go for your meals.


----------



## waltky

Granny says dey's just a buncha Nazis...

*Kerry Denounces Flyers Ordering Jews to Register With Ukrainian Government*
_April 17, 2014   Secretary of State John Kerry denounced flyers distributed by three armed men outside a synagogue in the Ukrainian province of Donetsk earlier this week telling Jews celebrating Passover they had to register with the government by May 3rd or face deportation and seizure of their property._


> Just in the last couple of days, notices were sent to Jews in one city indicating that they have to identify themselves as Jews. In the year 2014, after all of the miles traveled and all of the journey of history, this is not just intolerable  its grotesque. It is beyond unacceptable, Kerry said during a press conference in Geneva on Thursday.  The flyers included the insignia of the pro-Kremlin Donetsk Peoples Republic - which took over several government buildings earlier this month and has asked Russian President Vladimir Putin to bring in a peacekeeping force.  They were supposedly signed by Denis Pushilin, head of the separatist movement. But Pushilin denied having any involvement, according to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> The National Conference Supporting Jews in Russia, Ukraine, the Baltic States and Eurasia (NCSJ) told CNSNews.com that the flyers were a provocation.  NCSJ has contacted the Donetsk Jewish community leaders, who called the flyers a provocation. They said that all authorities have denied any connection to the flyers, and that Pushilin has denied authorship, the group said in an April 17th alert to its members.  We were very careful to say that Pushilin denied authorship, but he didnt condemn it, NCSJ executive director Mark Levin told CNSNews.com. It might have come from them and it might not have. We just dont know."  No one has stepped forward [to claim responsibility]. There are only denials. But if it was intended to embarrass the current government, it has had just the opposite effect, Levin said, adding that local government officials have repudiated the flyer.  Were gratified that the U.S. ambassador in Kiev has condemned what happened, calling it chilling'," he added.
> 
> In a March 25 oped, Levin denounced attempts to use the Ukrainian Jewish community as a pawn in the bigger political game.  Were taking this very seriously, because we dont want Jews to become scapegoats in a larger fight, he told CNSNews.com.  In addition to registering with the government, the official-looking document said that any Jews over the age of 16 were also required to pay a $50 registration fee and report any automobiles and real estate they owned.
> 
> Addressed to  Ukraine citizens of Jewish nationality, the flyers stated that "ID and passport are required to register your Jewish religion, religious documents of family members, as well as documents establishing the rights to all real estate property that belongs to you, including vehicles, YNet reported. Those who did not register would be forced outside the country with a confiscation of property.  However, YNet noted that the Jews in Donetsk are uncertain of anything; it is unclear who is responsible for the leaflet and who controls the city at the moment.
> 
> Kerry Denounces Flyers Ordering Jews to Register With Ukrainian Government | CNS News


----------



## tinydancer

waltky said:


> Granny says dey's just a buncha Nazis...
> 
> *Kerry Denounces Flyers Ordering Jews to Register With Ukrainian Government*
> _April 17, 2014   Secretary of State John Kerry denounced flyers distributed by three armed men outside a synagogue in the Ukrainian province of Donetsk earlier this week telling Jews celebrating Passover they had to register with the government by May 3rd or face deportation and seizure of their property._
> 
> 
> 
> Just in the last couple of days, notices were sent to Jews in one city indicating that they have to identify themselves as Jews. In the year 2014, after all of the miles traveled and all of the journey of history, this is not just intolerable  its grotesque. It is beyond unacceptable, Kerry said during a press conference in Geneva on Thursday.  The flyers included the insignia of the pro-Kremlin Donetsk Peoples Republic - which took over several government buildings earlier this month and has asked Russian President Vladimir Putin to bring in a peacekeeping force.  They were supposedly signed by Denis Pushilin, head of the separatist movement. But Pushilin denied having any involvement, according to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> The National Conference Supporting Jews in Russia, Ukraine, the Baltic States and Eurasia (NCSJ) told CNSNews.com that the flyers were a provocation.  NCSJ has contacted the Donetsk Jewish community leaders, who called the flyers a provocation. They said that all authorities have denied any connection to the flyers, and that Pushilin has denied authorship, the group said in an April 17th alert to its members.  We were very careful to say that Pushilin denied authorship, but he didnt condemn it, NCSJ executive director Mark Levin told CNSNews.com. It might have come from them and it might not have. We just dont know."  No one has stepped forward [to claim responsibility]. There are only denials. But if it was intended to embarrass the current government, it has had just the opposite effect, Levin said, adding that local government officials have repudiated the flyer.  Were gratified that the U.S. ambassador in Kiev has condemned what happened, calling it chilling'," he added.
> 
> In a March 25 oped, Levin denounced attempts to use the Ukrainian Jewish community as a pawn in the bigger political game.  Were taking this very seriously, because we dont want Jews to become scapegoats in a larger fight, he told CNSNews.com.  In addition to registering with the government, the official-looking document said that any Jews over the age of 16 were also required to pay a $50 registration fee and report any automobiles and real estate they owned.
> 
> Addressed to  Ukraine citizens of Jewish nationality, the flyers stated that "ID and passport are required to register your Jewish religion, religious documents of family members, as well as documents establishing the rights to all real estate property that belongs to you, including vehicles, YNet reported. Those who did not register would be forced outside the country with a confiscation of property.  However, YNet noted that the Jews in Donetsk are uncertain of anything; it is unclear who is responsible for the leaflet and who controls the city at the moment.
> 
> Kerry Denounces Flyers Ordering Jews to Register With Ukrainian Government | CNS News
Click to expand...


It's a set up and a smear job. Pushilin has denied involvement. The local Jews aren't buying it. 

There's a statement isn't it now?

*Though the official-looking flyers appear to have the signature of Pushilin, he is denying any involvement, according to the Jewish Telegraphic Agency.

    The flyers were official-looking documents that carried what was presented as Pushilins signature, but the news site tvrain.ru on Wednesday quoted Pushilin as denying any connection to the flyers, calling them a provocation.

    On Tuesday, the news website novosti.dn.ua reported that the flyers were handed out that day by three unidentified men in balaclava masks carrying a flag of the Russian Federation. 

According to the report, the men distributed the flyers next to a local synagogue. The website quoted unnamed sources from the local Jewish community as saying that the flyers were an attempt to provoke a conflict and blame the attack on the separatists.*

Pro-Russian Group in Ukraine Denies Use of Anti-Semitic Flyer | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Sunni Man

Having the Ukrainian jews register is for their own benefit. 

This way the authorities can track them in order to keep them safe from harm.

If this pilot program proves successful......hopefully it will be adopted by the other European countries and the U.S.   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Having the Ukrainian jews register is for their own benefit.
> 
> This way the authorities can track them in order to keep them safe from harm.
> 
> If this pilot program proves successful......hopefully it will be adopted by the other European countries and the U.S.   ..



Since the Intelligence Authorities have been successful in foiling the plots of Muslims trying to do harm to American citizens like they did on 9/11, maybe there should be some program to try to catch future Jihadists on different Internet forums.  The FBI profilers can figure out just who would eventually go out and commit some atrocity here and then yell Allah Akbar.


----------



## Sunni Man

..............................................^^^ no doubt Silly-Sally has started early today.   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> ..............................................^^^ no doubt Silly-Sally has started early today.   ..



No doubt Sunni Man has gotten on his porta-potty as that he readies himself for conducting his Jihad on the Internet.  So tell us, Sunni Man, aren't you happy that the authorities picked up those Muslim guys before they were able to accomplish their plans to do something terrible to the people riding the New York subways?  Or were you disappointed that they couldn't accomplish that atrocity?

When Sunni Man doesn't like what someone posts, it is his habit to accuse that person of drinking booze.  Makes me wonder if Sunni Man is a recovering alcoholic.  Don't skip your AA meeting today, Sunni Man, right after you attend the Friday Sermon at your Mosque.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................^^^ no doubt Silly-Sally has started early today.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt Sunni Man has gotten on his porta-potty as that he readies himself for conducting his Jihad on the Internet.  So tell us, Sunni Man, aren't you happy that the authorities picked up those Muslim guys before they were able to accomplish their plans to do something terrible to the people riding the New York subways?  Or were you disappointed that they couldn't accomplish that atrocity?
> 
> When Sunni Man doesn't like what someone posts, it is his habit to accuse that person of drinking booze.  Makes me wonder if Sunni Man is a recovering alcoholic.  Don't skip your AA meeting today, Sunni Man, right after you attend the Friday Sermon at your Mosque.
Click to expand...

Poor deluded Silly-Sally likes to accuse people of all sorts of things......I guess it make her pathetic life seem relevant.   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................^^^ no doubt Silly-Sally has started early today.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt Sunni Man has gotten on his porta-potty as that he readies himself for conducting his Jihad on the Internet.  So tell us, Sunni Man, aren't you happy that the authorities picked up those Muslim guys before they were able to accomplish their plans to do something terrible to the people riding the New York subways?  Or were you disappointed that they couldn't accomplish that atrocity?
> 
> When Sunni Man doesn't like what someone posts, it is his habit to accuse that person of drinking booze.  Makes me wonder if Sunni Man is a recovering alcoholic.  Don't skip your AA meeting today, Sunni Man, right after you attend the Friday Sermon at your Mosque.[/QUOTE
> ]Poor deluded Silly-Sally likes to accuse people of all sorts of things......I guess it make her pathetic life seem relevant.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you have made no secret of your feelings of the Shia, whom you wish would all be put away in one enclave.  That is certain fascist thinking.  No doubt as a proud Sunni convert, you hate the Shia as much as you hate the Jews.  Meanwhile, you all will notice that Sunni Man didn't say anything about being happy that the Intelligence Authorities picked up his adopted brethren before they could do something terrible to the American citizens of New York.  I see Mr. Cuckoo is back with his silly "cuckoo" in his posts.  Way to go, Mr. Cuckoo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

................................................^^^ Silly-Sally is in her daily rambling mode.  ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> ................................................^^^ Silly-Sally is in her daily rambling mode.  ..



Mr. Cuckoo is going to attend the Friday Sermon at his mosque and report back to us as to what had been said.  Aren't you, Mr. Cuckoo?  Surely you take some time out from your Internet Jihad to attend on Fridays?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Mr. Sunni Man is going to attend the Friday Sermon at his mosque and report back to us as to what had been said.


Sorry Silly-Sally......but what's said in the mosque.....stays in the mosque.  ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sunni Man is going to attend the Friday Sermon at his mosque and report back to us as to what had been said.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Silly-Sally......but what's said in the mosque.....stays in the mosque.  ..
Click to expand...


I guess this means that there is a radical Imam at Sunni Man's mosque and that is why Sunni Man is hesitant to tell us about the Sermon.  I would think that the sermon would cover subject like you find in a church or synogague sermon -- how to be loving to your parents and other family members, how to contribute to  your society, etc.

Hopefully Sunni Man doesn't go to the type of mosque that Major Hasan went to.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sunni Man is going to attend the Friday Sermon at his mosque and report back to us as to what had been said.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Silly-Sally......but what's said in the mosque.....stays in the mosque.  ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess this means that there is a radical Imam at Sunni Man's mosque and that is why Sunni Man is hesitant to tell us about the Sermon.  I would think that the sermon would cover subject like you find in a church or synogague sermon -- how to be loving to your parents and other family members, how to contribute to  your society, etc.
Click to expand...

If you are really curious Silly-Sally.

Next friday put on some modest clothes and a head scarf.

And attend the service at your local mosque.   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Silly-Sally......but what's said in the mosque.....stays in the mosque.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means that there is a radical Imam at Sunni Man's mosque and that is why Sunni Man is hesitant to tell us about the Sermon.  I would think that the sermon would cover subject like you find in a church or synogague sermon -- how to be loving to your parents and other family members, how to contribute to  your society, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are really curious Silly-Sally.
> 
> Next friday put on some modest clothes and a head scarf.
> 
> And attend the service at your local mosque.   ..
Click to expand...


I think most of us have heard from someone who was invited by Muslim friends to this sermon that occurred on Good Friday, and what she heard was that "Christianity is the enemy of Islam."   I would think  you would enjoy telling us about the wonderful sermons you hear at your mosque without having Infidels visit.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> I think most of us have heard from someone who was invited by Muslim friends to this sermon that occurred on Good Friday, and what she heard was that "Christianity is the enemy of Islam."


Silly-Sally, now you are just making up lies.    ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of us have heard from someone who was invited by Muslim friends to this sermon that occurred on Good Friday, and what she heard was that "Christianity is the enemy of Islam."
> 
> 
> 
> Silly-Sally, now you are just making up lies.    ..
Click to expand...


Why, Sunni Man, you know that was posted by someone who did attend the Friday Sermon on Good Friday, invited by Muslim colleagues of hers from the hospital in which she worked.  Besides, you can lol all you want, but we have read enough stories and even seen videos of those Muslim clergymen inciting their fellow Muslims to KILL THE INFIDELS.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Why, Sunni Man, you know that was posted by someone who did attend the Friday Sermon on Good Friday, invited by Muslim colleagues of hers from the hospital in which she worked.  Besides, you can lol all you want, but we have read enough stories and even seen videos of those Muslim clergymen inciting their fellow Muslims to KILL THE INFIDELS.


Again, take off your hooker clothes......put on some modest attire......and go to the mosque yourself and see what they have to say.   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Sunni Man, you know that was posted by someone who did attend the Friday Sermon on Good Friday, invited by Muslim colleagues of hers from the hospital in which she worked.  Besides, you can lol all you want, but we have read enough stories and even seen videos of those Muslim clergymen inciting their fellow Muslims to KILL THE INFIDELS.[
> 
> /quote]Again, take off your hooker clothes......put on some modest attire......and go to the mosque yourself and see what they have to say.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take off your clothes which make you appear like some Afghani or Pakistani tribesman to the citizens of Boston.  Out here I have a feeling that the Imams must be Pakistani or from India because they dress like they have come right out of Pakistan or Afghanistan.  In fact I asked one fellow about 40ish at a Middle East market who had  a real bushy beard if he came from Afghanistan or Pakistan, and he said from a Western state in India.  I asked him how long he was here, and he said 9 years.  Aren't some Muslim from Bangladesh, though, in New York wearing Arabic clothing because it makes them feel closer to Mohammed?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Aren't some Muslim from Bangladesh, though, in New York wearing Arabic clothing because it makes them feel closer to Mohammed?


What a stupid question.   ..   

How would I know how Bangladsh muslim men in New York dress??

And why do you care???   

Silly-Sally you are dumber than a box of rocks.   ...    


.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bangladeshis wearing Arabic clothing?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Maybe you should take off your clothes which make you appear like some Afghani or Pakistani tribesman to the citizens of Boston.


Silly-Sally you couldn't be more wrong.

What makes you think I want to dress up a costume that people wear from other countries??

I wear regular American clothes.....blue jeans/slacks, button down shirt, leather dress shoes, and a sport coat. ..    

.


----------



## High_Gravity

How many Black guys in Chicago wear Amish dress?


----------



## Sunni Man

Wait a few minutes and Silly-Sally will tell us.    ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take off your clothes which make you appear like some Afghani or Pakistani tribesman to the citizens of Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly-Sally you couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> What makes you think I want to dress up a costume that people wear from other countries??
> 
> I wear regular American clothes.....blue jeans/slacks, button down shirt, leather dress shoes, and a sport coat. ..
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Since we don't know you here and never have seen see you in person, we have no idea how you dress.  I think that those who were serving with Major Hasan were surprised to see a video of him in Arab dress.  Wasn't he born here?


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Wait a few minutes and Silly-Sally will tell us.    ..



Actually Mr. Cuckoo, why don't you tell him.  He asked you the question.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> I think that those who were serving with Major Hasan were surprised to see a video of him in Arab dress.  Wasn't he born here?


Don't know.......don't care.   ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that those who were serving with Major Hasan were surprised to see a video of him in Arab dress.  Wasn't he born here?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know.......don't care.   ...
Click to expand...


Well I hope you cared enough to attend this since you are living in the area.

MIT cop slain in manhunt for Boston Marathon bombers is memorialized - latimes.com


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Well I hope you cared enough to attend this since you are living in the area.
> 
> MIT cop slain in manhunt for Boston Marathon bombers is memorialized - latimes.com


I have no desire to attend.

It been on TV for days and days.   ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hope you cared enough to attend this since you are living in the area.
> 
> MIT cop slain in manhunt for Boston Marathon bombers is memorialized - latimes.com[
> /quote]I have no desire to attend.
> 
> It been on TV for days and days.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if a memorial service was held for some Shia killed by Sunnis here in Los Angeles, I would attend to show my respect for the victims.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> I think that if a memorial service was held for some Shia killed by Sunnis here in Los Angeles, I would attend to show my respect for the victims.


Well bless your heart..........


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if a memorial service was held for some Shia killed by Sunnis here in Los Angeles, I would attend to show my respect for the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well bless your heart..........
Click to expand...


Why thank you.  I doubt you would attend anything like that since you want all these Shia pushed into an enclave away from you Sunnis.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Why thank you.  I doubt you would attend anything like that since you want all these Shia pushed into an enclave away from you Sunnis.


Silly-Sally, you do realize that you are talking about some bizarre fantasy story that you just made up?

btw Has your current Prozac prescription ran out??    ..


----------



## jillian

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Sunni Man, you know that was posted by someone who did attend the Friday Sermon on Good Friday, invited by Muslim colleagues of hers from the hospital in which she worked.  Besides, you can lol all you want, but we have read enough stories and even seen videos of those Muslim clergymen inciting their fellow Muslims to KILL THE INFIDELS.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, take off your hooker clothes......put on some modest attire......and go to the mosque yourself and see what they have to say.   ..
Click to expand...


hooker clothes?

good to see you're the pig of a misogynist you've always been.


----------



## Sunni Man

jillian said:


> hooker clothes?
> 
> good to see you're the pig of a misogynist you've always been.


Jillian the juden troll has decided to step out from under the bridge and make an appearance.   ..


----------



## Rat in the Hat

High_Gravity said:


> How many Black guys in Chicago wear Amish dress?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> hooker clothes?
> 
> good to see you're the pig of a misogynist you've always been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illian the juden troll has decided to step out from under the bridge and make an appearance.   ..
Click to expand...


Yes, that Sunni Man would have made a great concentration camp guard.  he would have enjoyed yelling out "Juden, Juden, mach schnell.

How conveniently Sunni Mwn forgets that he has been a primo troll many, many times with his nonsensical "And," "No doubt," and "Do tell."  No other comments to an article, but those words like he was telling the readers the most brilliant things in the world.


----------



## percysunshine

When I see pictures of the Ukraine like this;







I am reminded of the first battle of Bull Run (Manasas) in the American Civil War where the spectators were having a picnic.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Yes, that Sunni Man would have made a great concentration camp guard.  he would have enjoyed yelling out "Juden, Juden, mach schnell.


Naw.......forget being a prison guard.

I would rather be the camp commandant.  ..


----------



## Camp

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Sunni Man would have made a great concentration camp guard.  he would have enjoyed yelling out "Juden, Juden, mach schnell.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.......forget being a prison guard.
> 
> I would rather be the camp commandant.  ..
Click to expand...


Nah, reading your post indicates your maturity level would have prevented you from being a guard let alone a commandant. You would have never made it to the prison or anyplace or position of authority or responsibility. Straight to the eastern front for you. Cannon fodder. They probably wouldn't have even given you a weapon.


----------



## Indofred

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Sunni Man would have made a great concentration camp guard.  he would have enjoyed yelling out "Juden, Juden, mach schnell.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.......forget being a prison guard.
> 
> I would rather be the camp commandant.  ..
Click to expand...


I have never given a red brick, but that post deserves one.
Frankly, it's disgusting.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Indofred said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Sunni Man would have made a great concentration camp guard.  he would have enjoyed yelling out "Juden, Juden, mach schnell.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.......forget being a prison guard.
> 
> I would rather be the camp commandant.  ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never given a red brick, but that post deserves one.
Click to expand...


You're going to give a red brick to someone with no rep??

Good luck with that.


----------



## Sunni Man

Hey, it looked like fun and games on TV   ...


----------



## Sally

Rat in the Hat said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.......forget being a prison guard.
> 
> I would rather be the camp commandant.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never given a red brick, but that post deserves one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to give a red brick to someone with no rep??
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Let's face it.  Both Fred and Sunni Man, those devout Muslim converts, would have been excellent concentration camp guards.  They both could have yelled together "Msach schnell, Juden" while wearing their shiny jackboots and cracking their whips at the Jews.  Let us not forget that Hitler saw that the world said nothing when the Muslim Turks murdered over a million Armenians along with Assyrians and Greeks so he figured he could get away with murdering huge amount of people also.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Hey, it looked like fun and games on TV   ...



Actually it wasn't fun at all.  While visiting some relatives, I happened to be at the premiere of the movie which was held at a theater near what was known as Pine Camp at the time (now Camp Drum).  There were men there who actually were in that Stalag, and what they related certainly didn't seem like fun.  It's s shame that Sunni Man and his Muslim cohorts couldn't have expeprienced what these men did.  The TV shows might have been for laughs, but the men in the Stalag weren't laughing while being held there.  Maybe Sunni Man and his Muslim cohorts would laugh at the Americans who were beaten and tortured in Vietnam POW camps. There used to be a German board, and one of the posters happened to be in the German Army.  Otto said he was treated so nicely here in a POW camp; too bad that the Germans couldn't have treated POWs as nicely


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it looked like fun and games on TV   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wasn't fun at all.  While visiting some relatives, I happened to be at the premiere of the movie which was held at a theater near what was known as Pine Camp at the time (now Camp Drum).  There were men there who actually were in that Stalag, and what they related certainly didn't seem like fun.  It's s shame that Sunni Man and his Muslim cohorts couldn't have expeprienced what these men did.  The TV shows might have been for laughs, but the men in the Stalag weren't laughing while being held there.  Maybe Sunni Man and his Muslim cohorts would laugh at the Americans who were beaten and tortured in Vietnam POW camps. There used to be a German board, and one of the posters happened to be in the German Army.  Otto said he was treated so nicely here in a POW camp; too bad that the Germans couldn't have treated POWs as nicely
Click to expand...

Lighten up Silly-Sally.......it was a TV show......not reality.

You really need to have your doctor increase your daily Prozac dose.    ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it looked like fun and games on TV   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wasn't fun at all.  While visiting some relatives, I happened to be at the premiere of the movie which was held at a theater near what was known as Pine Camp at the time (now Camp Drum).  There were men there who actually were in that Stalag, and what they related certainly didn't seem like fun.  It's s shame that Sunni Man and his Muslim cohorts couldn't have expeprienced what these men did.  The TV shows might have been for laughs, but the men in the Stalag weren't laughing while being held there.  Maybe Sunni Man and his Muslim cohorts would laugh at the Americans who were beaten and tortured in Vietnam POW camps. There used to be a German board, and one of the posters happened to be in the German Army.  Otto said he was treated so nicely here in a POW camp; too bad that the Germans couldn't have treated POWs as nicely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lighten up Silly-Sally.......it was a TV show......not reality.
> 
> You really need to have your doctor increase your daily Prozac dose.    ..
Click to expand...


I think you should see your doctor about upping your anti-anxiety pills so that you can finally leave these various forums for a while and get out in the world.

I realize it was a comedy show, but what the men actually experienced in the Stalag was the real thing.  I don't think if any of them were alive they would like to see you throw your "Juden" around all the time.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> I realize it was a comedy show, but what the men actually experienced in the Stalag was the real thing.  I don't think if any of them were alive they would like to see you throw your "Juden" around all the time.


 The Stalag held Allied prisoners......so there wasn't much use for the word "Juden".

True story.........


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it was a comedy show, but what the men actually experienced in the Stalag was the real thing.  I don't think if any of them were alive they would like to see you throw your "Juden" around all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> The Stalag held Allied prisoners......so there wasn't much use for the word "Juden".
> 
> True story.........
Click to expand...


You don't think those held in the Stalags didn't even know after the war ended that there were concentration camps holding the Jews and others?  I can just imagine how they would feel aout someone throwing around"Juden" all the time.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> You don't think those held in the Stalags didn't even know after the war ended that there were concentration camps holding the Jews and others?  I can just imagine how they would feel aout someone throwing around"Juden" all the time.


Don't know.....don't care    ...


----------



## Indofred

Sally said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never given a red brick, but that post deserves one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to give a red brick to someone with no rep??
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's face it.  Both Fred and Sunni Man, those devout Muslim converts, would have been excellent concentration camp guards.  They both could have yelled together "Msach schnell, Juden" while wearing their shiny jackboots and cracking their whips at the Jews.  .
Click to expand...


I said it deserved one, not that I would actually give one.
I have never sent a red brick and have no intention of starting.

As for stupid sally, the daft tart tries to suggest I agree with Sunni on this issue, even after I've made it clear I totally disagree.
Being silly is acceptable, total blind stupidity is pathetic.

I wonder if her IQ is above 50 or, assuming it is, what mental institution she lives in.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think those held in the Stalags didn't even know after the war ended that there were concentration camps holding the Jews and others?  I can just imagine how they would feel aout someone throwing around"Juden" all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know.....don't care    ...
Click to expand...


Naturally the Nusulman doesn't care about this.


----------



## Sally

Indofred said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to give a red brick to someone with no rep??
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face it.  Both Fred and Sunni Man, those devout Muslim converts, would have been excellent concentration camp guards.  They both could have yelled together "Msach schnell, Juden" while wearing their shiny jackboots and cracking their whips at the Jews.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it deserved one, not that I would actually give one.
> I have never sent a red brick and have no intention of starting.
> 
> As for stupid sally, the daft tart tries to suggest I agree with Sunni on this issue, even after I've made it clear I totally disagree.
> Being silly is acceptable, total blind stupidity is pathetic.
> 
> I wonder if her IQ is above 50 or, assuming it is, what mental institution she lives in.
Click to expand...


Aha, the other Musulman convert felt he had to put his silly two cents in.  Have you ever thought, Freddie, that your blind stupidity is patheti?.  Maybe you have the IQ of a moron because you really never sound very swift.


----------



## Indofred

Indofred said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Sunni Man would have made a great concentration camp guard.  he would have enjoyed yelling out "Juden, Juden, mach schnell.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.......forget being a prison guard.
> 
> I would rather be the camp commandant.  ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never given a red brick, but that post deserves one.
> Frankly, it's disgusting.
Click to expand...


PS - Sally, being female has one - she also is one.
I rarely see stupidity on the level she manages.


----------



## Indofred

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it was a comedy show, but what the men actually experienced in the Stalag was the real thing.  I don't think if any of them were alive they would like to see you throw your "Juden" around all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> The Stalag held Allied prisoners......so there wasn't much use for the word "Juden".
> 
> True story.........
Click to expand...


Or maybe not.
I understand the word was also used for at least some concentration camps.


----------



## Sally

Indofred said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.......forget being a prison guard.
> 
> I would rather be the camp commandant.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never given a red brick, but that post deserves one.
> Frankly, it's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS - Sally, being female has one - she also is one.
> I rarely see stupidity on the level she manages.
Click to expand...


No kidding, Freddie,, and this coming from a stupid wanker like you who tries so hard to come off as being brilliant but fails..

So tell us, Freddie, instead of showing us your stupidity, how about posting some news coming out of Europe these days.  Since there are loads of countries in Europe and lots going on, surely you want to share something with the readers, especially since being a former European you must keep up with the news there..


----------



## Indofred

Sally said:


> So tell us, Freddie, instead of showing us your stupidity, how about posting some news coming out of Europe these days.  Since there are loads of countries in Europe and lots going on, surely you want to share something with the readers, especially since being a former European you must keep up with the news there..



Translated.
Sally has put a lot of hard stupidity into a thread based on lies.
The whole thing was down to three nazi idiots, handing out a few leaflets but she wants to make out it's a Muslim thing.

Apart from her epic fail, she looks pretty fucking stupid.
That in mind, she wants to move on to news from Europe.

However, I'm a kind, forgiving and obliging so I'll give her a story about Europe.

Thousands of White European girls smuggled into Israel for White Sex Slave Trade | Unity of Nobility



> Between 3,000 and 5,000 women have been smuggled into Israel and sold into prostitution over the past four years, according to a Knesset committee investigative report examining the status of the sex trade in Israel. The trafficking in women amounts to around a billion dollars every year.
> 
> Yahad MK Zehava Gal-On, chair of the parliamentary Committee Against Trade in Women, submitted the extensive report on Wednesday to Knesset Speaker Reuven Rivlin.



Sally, never accuse me of being unhelpful.


----------



## Sally

Indofred said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us, Freddie, instead of showing us your stupidity, how about posting some news coming out of Europe these days.  Since there are loads of countries in Europe and lots going on, surely you want to share something with the readers, especially since being a former European you must keep up with the news there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translated.
> Sally has put a lot of hard stupidity into a thread based on lies.
> The whole thing was down to three nazi idiots, handing out a few leaflets but she wants to make out it's a Muslim thing.
> 
> Apart from her epic fail, she looks pretty fucking stupid.
> That in mind, she wants to move on to news from Europe.
> 
> However, I'm a kind, forgiving and obliging so I'll give her a story about Europe.
> 
> Thousands of White European girls smuggled into Israel for White Sex Slave Trade | Unity of Nobility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between 3,000 and 5,000 women have been smuggled into Israel and sold into prostitution over the past four years, according to a Knesset committee investigative report examining the status of the sex trade in Israel. The trafficking in women amounts to around a billion dollars every year.
> 
> Yahad MK Zehava Gal-On, chair of the parliamentary Committee Against Trade in Women, submitted the extensive report on Wednesday to Knesset Speaker Reuven Rivlin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sally, never accuse me of being unhelpful.
Click to expand...


Why, Mr. Wanker, is this not the Europe forum?  Aren't you originally from England?  Surely you must at least keep up with the news coming out of your old country.  Poor Mr. Wanker, all he can do is pull up something about Israel (maybe Mr. Wanker thinks Israel is in Europe) when this thing happens all over the world, and at least Israel is trying to do something about it..  Maybe Stupid Freddie isn't aware of sex slavery in the different countries because he is comatose.  Freddie, if you are so worried about women whom the Arabs smuggle into Israel, why aren't you worried about the young girls brought into Saudi Arabia to pleasure those old men during the religious holidays?  Maybe Freddie thinks it is quite OK for those young girls to be brought in for that purpose because he can't drag Israel into this event.  Now, Freddie, how about some news coming out of Europe since you are on the Europe forum?


----------



## Indofred

Sally said:


> how about posting some news coming out of Europe these days.





Indofred said:


> That in mind, she wants to move on to news from Europe.
> 
> However, I'm a kind, forgiving and obliging so I'll give her a story about Europe.
> 
> Thousands of White European girls smuggled into Israel for White Sex Slave Trade | Unity of Nobility
> 
> Sally, never accuse me of being unhelpful.





Sally said:


> Why, Mr. Wanker, is this not the Europe forum?  Aren't you originally from England?  Surely you must at least keep up with the news coming out of your old country.  Poor Mr. Wanker, all he can do is pull up something about Israel



Drrr, the girls are European - thus, it's news about Europe - even if they end up in brothels, forced to service Israel perverts.

Still, I like to help out so I'll post one purely about England.

Orthodox Jewish sex abuse victim calls for rabbis to confront abuse in communities - Court & Crime - Hampstead and Highgate Express

Jewish pervert fucks 13 year old girl.



> From the age of 13, Ms Goldsobel was abused by Levy, of Princes Park Avenue, Golders Green, over a six-year period.
> 
> The court heard the abuse took place in his car, at his home and even during visits, as a close family friend, to Ms Goldsobels childhood home in Stamford Hill.
> 
> He would continually follow me until he got what he wanted, she said.



At least she's speaking out, exposing the Jews who like to have sex with young girls.
It seems this type of abuse is very common and hidden from the rest of the world.

Now, as requested, news from the UK.
Are you happy now?


----------



## Sally

Indofred said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about posting some news coming out of Europe these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> That in mind, she wants to move on to news from Europe.
> 
> However, I'm a kind, forgiving and obliging so I'll give her a story about Europe.
> 
> Thousands of White European girls smuggled into Israel for White Sex Slave Trade | Unity of Nobility
> 
> Sally, never accuse me of being unhelpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Mr. Wanker, is this not the Europe forum?  Aren't you originally from England?  Surely you must at least keep up with the news coming out of your old country.  Poor Mr. Wanker, all he can do is pull up something about Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drrr, the girls are European - thus, it's news about Europe - even if they end up in brothels, forced to service Israel perverts.
> 
> Still, I like to help out so I'll post one purely about England.
> 
> Orthodox Jewish sex abuse victim calls for rabbis to confront abuse in communities - Court & Crime - Hampstead and Highgate Express
> 
> Jewish pervert fucks 13 year old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the age of 13, Ms Goldsobel was abused by Levy, of Princes Park Avenue, Golders Green, over a six-year period.
> 
> The court heard the abuse took place in his car, at his home and even during visits, as a close family friend, to Ms Goldsobels childhood home in Stamford Hill.
> 
> He would continually follow me until he got what he wanted, she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least she's speaking out, exposing the Jews who like to have sex with young girls.
> It seems this type of abuse is very common and hidden from the rest of the world.
> 
> Now, as requested, news from the UK.
> Are you happy now?
Click to expand...


Poor Wanker Freddie, his own adopted Muslim brethren are raping and murdering people in so many different places, and yet all he can think about is the Jews.  Speaking of Europe and rape which Wanker Freddie might find useful..........

https://www.google.com/#q=muslim+rape+raping+throughout+Europe....


----------



## Indofred

Sally said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as requested, news from the UK.
> Are you happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Wanker Freddie, his own adopted Muslim brethren are raping and murdering people in so many different places, and yet all he can think about is the Jews.  Speaking of Europe and rape which Wanker Freddie might find useful..........
Click to expand...


It seems not.
I did exactly as she requested, but the daft bat still isn't happy.
I think she must be on the rag.


----------



## Sally

Indofred said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as requested, news from the UK.
> Are you happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Wanker Freddie, his own adopted Muslim brethren are raping and murdering people in so many different places, and yet all he can think about is the Jews.  Speaking of Europe and rape which Wanker Freddie might find useful..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems not.
> I did exactly as she requested, but the daft bat still isn't happy.
> I think she must be on the rag.
Click to expand...


What I would suggest for you, Freddie, is to find a good mental health provider.  You will notice that Freddie left off in his response what I posted from Google telling all about what some of his adopted Muslim brethren are doing in Europe.  Meanwhile, perhaps Freddie can give us some news from his old country in Europe instead of dragging in Israel.


----------



## percysunshine

Avatar4321 said:


> Leaflet tells Jews to register in East Ukraine
> 
> History has a habit of repeating itself. This is going from bad to worse.
> 
> Blood moon anyone?



If the story is bogus, it is brilliantly bogus.

Kind of shoots Putin in the foot if he invades.


----------



## Sunni Man

Make no mistake about it.

The zionist jews on behalf of Israel are somehow involved in this recent Ukrainian conflict.    ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Make no mistake about it.
> 
> The zionist jews on behalf of Israel are somehow involved in this recent Ukrainian conflict.    ...



And your newly adopted brethren are so busy murdering innocent people in the name of their religion.  I think the world has to worry more about what your brethren are up to as they try to make a new Caliphate in this world of today, a world which doesn't need Muslims running things.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make no mistake about it.
> 
> The zionist jews on behalf of Israel are somehow involved in this recent Ukrainian conflict.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your newly adopted brethren are so busy murdering innocent people in the name of their religion.  I think the world has to worry more about what your brethren are up to as they try to make a new Caliphate in this world of today, a world which doesn't need Muslims running things.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your input.....it will be duly noted....and placed in the appropriate circular file.   ..


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Make no mistake about it.
> 
> The zionist jews on behalf of Israel are somehow involved in this recent Ukrainian conflict.    ...



"Make no mistake about it".... You're delusional


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make no mistake about it.
> 
> The zionist jews on behalf of Israel are somehow involved in this recent Ukrainian conflict.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your newly adopted brethren are so busy murdering innocent people in the name of their religion.  I think the world has to worry more about what your brethren are up to as they try to make a new Caliphate in this world of today, a world which doesn't need Muslims running things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input.....it will be duly noted....and placed in the appropriate circular file.   ..
Click to expand...


Afraid to hear the truth?  Is that it?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sorry,....... but I haven't heard any "truth" yet from you.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sorry,....... but I haven't heard any "truth" yet from you.



Evidently Mr. Musulman doesn't bother to read the news when it comes to what his newly aopted brethren are doing.  He wants to think that everything is a bed oi roses all over the Muslim world and the Jews are the ones who are busy running around in different locations murdering people in the name of their religion.


----------



## Sunni Man

And??   ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> And??   ...



And I suggest you force yourself to get out and breathe in some fresh air.  The weather in your city is not inclement, and a walk might do you good.  Stop at a newstand and pick up one of your city's major newspapers to read about what is going on all over the world.


----------



## Sunni Man

.............................................^^ more unsolicited Silly-Sally advice.   ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> .............................................^^ more unsolicited Silly-Sally advice.   ...



Sunni Man AKA Mr. Cuckoo must be under the impression that he is posting such "brilliant" stuff.  Get some fresh air, Sunni Man.  It would do you a world of good even if you do it for only 15 minutes..


----------



## Sunni Man

................................................^^ Silly-Sally must be a real joy to be around at home.   ..


----------



## Mr Natural

Sunni man will appreciate this.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5n_YUBQIYQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5n_YUBQIYQ[/ame]


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> ................................................^^ Silly-Sally must be a real joy to be around at home.   ..



Since I actually believe you live  alone, I will reserve any negative comments about you which might be said by anyone having the misfortune of living with you.


----------



## Sunni Man

I do feel sorry for Mr Silly-Sally (if there is one)  .....


----------



## GHook93

Avatar4321 said:


> Leaflet tells Jews to register in East Ukraine
> 
> History has a habit of repeating itself. This is going from bad to worse.
> 
> Blood moon anyone?



This is propaganda by the FAR FAR more antisemitic Ukrainian government. They did this to discredit the Russians and make them appear to the fascists and Nazis!

There is no better PR attack then making the Russians appear to be like the Nazis.


----------



## GHook93

Katzndogz said:


> I heard this on the news this morning.   The EU backed Ukranians are neo Nazis so it's not surprising.



Katz I agree the Ukrainians opposition to the Russians are the real NAZIs in this fight, but in this case it was leaflets "supposedly" left by the Russians. It's propaganda by the Ukrainians to discredit the Russians!


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> I do feel sorry for Mr Silly-Sally (if there is one)  .....



As long as he has no complaints, there is nothing for you to feel sorry about..  However, I do feel sorry for Mr. Cuckoo because it appears that poor Mr. Cuckoo doesn't leave his apartment.


----------



## R.C. Christian

You people realize that this is a giant load of bullshit right? Didn't read the entire thread but if you buy this crap then I have some great Kuwaiti incubators, and centrifuges for sale. Not even U.S. lackeys could produce something so obviously fake.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do feel sorry for Mr Silly-Sally (if there is one)  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he has no complaints, there is nothing for you to feel sorry about..  However, I do feel sorry for Mr. Cuckoo because it appears that poor Mr. Cuckoo doesn't leave his apartment.
Click to expand...

How do you know that?

Are you physically stalking me??   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do feel sorry for Mr Silly-Sally (if there is one)  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he has no complaints, there is nothing for you to feel sorry about..  However, I do feel sorry for Mr. Cuckoo because it appears that poor Mr. Cuckoo doesn't leave his apartment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Are you physically stalking me??   ..
Click to expand...


I am having Homeland Security keeping an eye on you.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Agent's provocateurs are the likely culprits; not that knowing this mitigates the hate of the culprits nor  the fear of the victims.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he has no complaints, there is nothing for you to feel sorry about..  However, I do feel sorry for Mr. Cuckoo because it appears that poor Mr. Cuckoo doesn't leave his apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Are you physically stalking me??   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am having Homeland Security keeping an eye on you.
Click to expand...

Cool!! ...   

Do you need my address??   ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Are you physically stalking me??   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having Homeland Security keeping an eye on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool!! ...
> 
> Do you need my address??   ..
Click to expand...


They already know your address.  How do you think they picked up those Muslim terrorists before they were able to commit another atrocity?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> They already know your address.  How do you think they picked up those Muslim terrorists before they were able to commit another atrocity?


Well, I am listed in the phone book.......maybe that will help.   ..


----------



## Indofred

Wry Catcher said:


> Agent's provocateurs are the likely culprits; not that knowing this mitigates the hate of the culprits nor  the fear of the victims.



That happens, as we saw with the CIA involving themselves in the coup, be I don't believe that's the case here.
I'm going for this being a few nazi idiots with a few equally idiotic politicians playing the story up.
John Kerry, whilst right in condemning the idiots, should be ashamed of himself for trying to push this as a Russian led thing.


----------



## georgephillip

Indofred said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent's provocateurs are the likely culprits; not that knowing this mitigates the hate of the culprits nor  the fear of the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happens, as we saw with the CIA involving themselves in the coup, be I don't believe that's the case here.
> I'm going for this being a few nazi idiots with a few equally idiotic politicians playing the story up.
> John Kerry, whilst right in condemning the idiots, should be ashamed of himself for trying to push this as a Russian led thing.
Click to expand...

John Forbes Kerry isn't likely to forget the Business of America is War.


----------



## Jroc

GHook93 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaflet tells Jews to register in East Ukraine
> 
> History has a habit of repeating itself. This is going from bad to worse.
> 
> Blood moon anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is propaganda by the FAR FAR more antisemitic Ukrainian government. They did this to discredit the Russians and make them appear to the fascists and Nazis!
> 
> There is no better PR attack then making the Russians appear to be like the Nazis.
Click to expand...


Fuck the Russians no need to discredit anything. The Russian government is no friend of Jews


----------



## Jroc

> *Jews urged to flee Ukraine by Holocaust survivor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he pamphlets and posters, distributed in the eastern Ukraine city of Donetsk, demanded that the Jewish population register, pay a new tax or leave.
> 
> They are a terrifying echo of the anti-Jewish atrocities carried out by Ukrainians under Nazi occupation during the Second World War.
> 
> The leaflets, apparently signed by pro-Russian group the People&#8217;s Republic of Donetsk, have enraged the world.
> 
> US Secretary of State John Kerry said last week: &#8220;After all of the miles travelled and all of the journey of history, this is not just intolerable, it is grotesque.&#8221;
> 
> Sam Pivnik, 86, was only 14 when his family were rounded up in Bedzin, western Poland, and sent to the death camp at Auschwitz.
> 
> After his parents, brothers and a sister were chosen &#8220;with the flick of a glove&#8221; for extermination by &#8220;Angel of Death&#8221; Dr Josef Mengele, the teenager, tattooed with a prisoner number, was left to survive alone. Mr Pivnik, who now lives in Golders Green, north London, said he was not surprised by the literature&#8217;s anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Jews have no place in Ukraine, because nothing has changed,&#8221; he said last night, &#8220;and as long as Jews remain there, nothing will change. They had no business staying in that country after the atrocities of 1939-1945.



Jews urged to flee Ukraine by Holocaust survivor | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## Jroc

> *'Grotesque' anti-semitic pamphlets echo the holocaust, Ukraine Rabbi blasts*
> 
> THE Chief Rabbi of Donetsk has blasted leaflets ordering Jewish people to register with pro-Russian authorities in eastern Ukraine as an echo of the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sickening documents were reportedly distributed by masked men outside a synagogue in the Ukrainian city of Donetsk, drawing widespread outrage.
> 
> Speaking from the targeted Beyt Menahem Mendal Synagogue, Rabbi Pinchas Vishedski reportedly said: "The last time in history that someone wrote a text like that was in 1939 in the Nazi time."
> 
> The widely-denounced pamphlets are a chilling reminder of how anti-Semitism spread across Europe in the past, culminating in the deaths of millions of Jewish people.
> 
> The fliers were reportedly handed out to 200 Jewish worshippers earlier this week, with one pinned to the outside of the synagogue in Donetsk.
> 
> They called for all Jewish residents aged 16 and over to supply a detailed list of all the property they own &#8220;or else have their citizenship revoked, face deportation and see their assets confiscated&#8221;.
> 
> Rabbi Vishedski recalled the moment on Wednesday night when his congregation had the leaflets pressed into their hands after a Passover service.




Anti-semitic pamphlets distributed in Ukraine asking Jews to register or face consequences | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## georgephillip

Jroc said:


> *'Grotesque' anti-semitic pamphlets echo the holocaust, Ukraine Rabbi blasts*
> 
> THE Chief Rabbi of Donetsk has blasted leaflets ordering Jewish people to register with pro-Russian authorities in eastern Ukraine as an echo of the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sickening documents were reportedly distributed by masked men outside a synagogue in the Ukrainian city of Donetsk, drawing widespread outrage.
> 
> Speaking from the targeted Beyt Menahem Mendal Synagogue, Rabbi Pinchas Vishedski reportedly said: "The last time in history that someone wrote a text like that was in 1939 in the Nazi time."
> 
> The widely-denounced pamphlets are a chilling reminder of how anti-Semitism spread across Europe in the past, culminating in the deaths of millions of Jewish people.
> 
> The fliers were reportedly handed out to 200 Jewish worshippers earlier this week, with one pinned to the outside of the synagogue in Donetsk.
> 
> They called for all Jewish residents aged 16 and over to supply a detailed list of all the property they own or else have their citizenship revoked, face deportation and see their assets confiscated.
> 
> Rabbi Vishedski recalled the moment on Wednesday night when his congregation had the leaflets pressed into their hands after a Passover service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitic pamphlets distributed in Ukraine asking Jews to register or face consequences | World | News | Daily Express
Click to expand...

*Your link:*

"I'm not sure who's doing it, including those posters that appeared last Tuesday, but I do not think that it is the representatives of the Donetsk republic. 

"You have to be really crazy to make such statements and I personally think that it is a provocation, but the problem is that it is very easy to do such a thing.

"And it will destabilise the situation. You can play any political game here and use it in any context. 

"And what worries me is not the leaflets because they are forgeries. It is 99.9 per cent that it is just provocation. 

"Who can guarantee that it will not move further and someone will be killed, for example.

"We have a lot of people brought into the town now, some criminal elements who are here to destabilise the situation. Some have weapons. 

"And if some side decides to play the Jewish card, it can just fly out of control. 'People in balaclavas can come into the synagogue beat someone up or rob them."

Jews in Ukraine seeking escape to Israel over letter demanding they 'register' with pro-Russian forces that was branded fake by a rabbi | Mail Online


----------



## 1776

Look at the kooks that believe this bullshit....this is pure Russia Information Ops (formerly Psyops).

Russia is claiming "ethnic" Russians are being attacked, killed, etc in Ukraine which nobody believes, so they trump up a new angle claiming even the "Jews" now being threatened. 

They are trying to throw shit against the wall to give themselves the "right" to invade Ukraine. 

Oh look....Ukraine is executing blacks and Hispanics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgephillip

1776 said:


> Look at the kooks that believe this bullshit....this is pure Russia Information Ops (formerly Psyops).
> 
> Russia is claiming "ethnic" Russians are being attacked, killed, etc in Ukraine which nobody believes, so they trump up a new angle claiming even the "Jews" now being threatened.
> 
> They are trying to throw shit against the wall to give themselves the "right" to invade Ukraine.
> 
> Oh look....Ukraine is executing blacks and Hispanics!!!!!!!!!!


Except it's the ethnic Russians who are accused of "registering" Jews, remember?


----------



## 1776

Russia is going to cause chaos no matter how they can....idiot.



georgephillip said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the kooks that believe this bullshit....this is pure Russia Information Ops (formerly Psyops).
> 
> Russia is claiming "ethnic" Russians are being attacked, killed, etc in Ukraine which nobody believes, so they trump up a new angle claiming even the "Jews" now being threatened.
> 
> They are trying to throw shit against the wall to give themselves the "right" to invade Ukraine.
> 
> Oh look....Ukraine is executing blacks and Hispanics!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's the ethnic Russians who are accused of "registering" Jews, remember?
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

1776 said:


> Russia is going to cause chaos no matter how they can....idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the kooks that believe this bullshit....this is pure Russia Information Ops (formerly Psyops).
> 
> Russia is claiming "ethnic" Russians are being attacked, killed, etc in Ukraine which nobody believes, so they trump up a new angle claiming even the "Jews" now being threatened.
> 
> They are trying to throw shit against the wall to give themselves the "right" to invade Ukraine.
> 
> Oh look....Ukraine is executing blacks and Hispanics!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's the ethnic Russians who are accused of "registering" Jews, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wake me when they start their "missile shield" in Mexico.


----------



## Indofred

Jroc said:


> *'Grotesque' anti-semitic pamphlets echo the holocaust, Ukraine Rabbi blasts*
> 
> THE Chief Rabbi of Donetsk has blasted leaflets ordering Jewish people to register with pro-Russian authorities in eastern Ukraine as an echo of the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sickening documents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things come to mind here.
> I would tend to use "stupid documents". They're sick, but as they're such feeble crap, stupid works better.
> 
> The latter comes from the photo. I dismissed the idea of the Jews doing this themselves because most Jews, as with most of every other religion, aren't extremist morons.
> However, the picture clearly shows a Jewish extremist group, dressed in their daft black coats and sporting their stupid ringlets.
> I met a bunch of these extremist fuckers in London, utter bastards.
> They're very much like the more extreme Muslims, only less polite. These are the bastards that refused to serve me a pizza - an unforgivable crime, especially as their pizza looks so bloody good.
> Anyway, as with all extremists, this lot will be willing to do any shit to promote their cause and, as Israel was one of the first to comment, it would hardly shock me to find out they did it.
> My suspect list is down to two:
> These extremist fuckers did it to foster sympathy
> A bunch of Nazi twats did it because they hate Jews.
> 
> Whoever it was, it was pathetic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Grotesque' anti-semitic pamphlets echo the holocaust, Ukraine Rabbi blasts*
> 
> THE Chief Rabbi of Donetsk has blasted leaflets ordering Jewish people to register with pro-Russian authorities in eastern Ukraine as an echo of the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sickening documents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things come to mind here.
> I would tend to use "stupid documents". They're sick, but as they're such feeble crap, stupid works better.
> 
> The latter comes from the photo. I dismissed the idea of the Jews doing this themselves because most Jews, as with most of every other religion, aren't extremist morons.
> However, the picture clearly shows a Jewish extremist group, dressed in their daft black coats and sporting their stupid ringlets.
> I met a bunch of these extremist fuckers in London, utter bastards.
> They're very much like the more extreme Muslims, only less polite. These are the bastards that refused to serve me a pizza - an unforgivable crime, especially as their pizza looks so bloody good.
> Anyway, as with all extremists, this lot will be willing to do any shit to promote their cause and, as Israel was one of the first to comment, it would hardly shock me to find out they did it.
> My suspect list is down to two:
> These extremist fuckers did it to foster sympathy
> A bunch of Nazi twats did it because they hate Jews.
> 
> Whoever it was, it was pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Freddie, the Muslim convert, equates refusal of service as the same as murdering people in the name of a religion which is going on in numerous amounts right now  There have been many people in this world who have been refused service for one thing or another, but Freddie is still obsessed with the refusal of service of a pizza by Orthodox Jews in England.  How many years ago was that, Freddie?  There is a site on the Internet which I once read on which a Black Muslim from Africa told about his vacation to the north of Africa.  The lighter-skinned Muslims were so impolite and rude to  him that he was shocked.  I guess those Arab Muslims don't like the darker skinned ones and think of them all as an Abd.  Freddie, how about telling us how in England now the lighter skinned Muslims are told not to go out with the Blacks?  How do you think the Black Muslims feel about this?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

.................................................^^ more Silly-Sally just being Silly-Sally.  ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> .................................................^^ more Silly-Sally just being Silly-Sally.  ..



Remember, Mr. Cuckoo, see your therapist this week.  By the way, have you even got out of your apartment today?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> .................................................^^ more Silly-Sally just being Silly-Sally.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Mr. Sunni Man, see your therapist this week.  By the way, have you even got out of your apartment today?
Click to expand...

I have told you before Silly-Sally.

I am not going to meet you and hook up.

So quit asking...........


----------



## Jroc

georgephillip said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is going to cause chaos no matter how they can....idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's the ethnic Russians who are accused of "registering" Jews, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake me when they start their "missile shield" in Mexico.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should join Snowden and move to Russia since you're an obvious sympathizer


----------



## Indofred

Sally said:


> Maybe Freddie, the Muslim convert, equates refusal of service as the same as murdering people in the name of a religion which is going on in numerous amounts right now
> 
> .......Freddie is still obsessed with the refusal of service of a pizza by Orthodox Jews in England.  How many years ago was that, Freddie?



First off, I wan't a Muslim at that time and I look Jewish as my family were Jews.
That's one of the reasons your insisting I hate Jews makes you look so fucking stupid.
Many of my family are still Jewish and there's a fair bet some live in Israel.

Nope, your head is so far up your arse, all you can see is shit.

To the pizza.
There am I, looking rather Jewish, wandering around, hungry and cold.
I'm in an extremist Jewish area of North London, trying to very politely ask dudes where the take away shops are. Pretty much the only people on the street are men, all sporting daft ringlets and heavy black coats, topped with a hat that looks like they were going for a cowboy look, but got ripped off at the shop.
Every one of the daft bastards blanked me, regardless of how polite I was to them.
These evil swine refuse to talk to anyone that isn't in their club.
Anyway, I walked on until I found a pizza shop. It was another black hat Jewish place but religion wasn't my interest, the delicious smell of their pizza was.

Nothing - not a fucking word from the bastards.
They point blank refused to speak to a Jewish looking guy, who was being very polite, all because I wasn't wearing stupid clothes and didn't have a haircut a North Korean dictator would laugh at.

No, fuck the extremist bastards. That bunch are nasty, rude, inconsiderate and generally evil little fuckers. The time passed is of little matter, these extremists don't change.

However, there was a bright side. There was another pizza place not far away and they had a "buy one, get one" offer.
I didn't want two so I gave the other to a couple of homeless people who happened to be around.

As for the thread and the leaflets - I wouldn't be likely to experience a shock related heart attack if I found out they'd done this themselves, but I still think it was more likely to be a few idiot Nazis.


----------



## Jroc

Indofred said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Freddie, the Muslim convert, equates refusal of service as the same as murdering people in the name of a religion which is going on in numerous amounts right now
> 
> .......Freddie is still obsessed with the refusal of service of a pizza by Orthodox Jews in England.  How many years ago was that, Freddie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I wan't a Muslim at that time and I look Jewish as my family were Jews.
> That's one of the reasons your insisting I hate Jews makes you look so fucking stupid.
> Many of my family are still Jewish and there's a fair bet some live in Israel.
> 
> Nope, your head is so far up your arse, all you can see is shit.
> 
> To the pizza.
> There am I, looking rather Jewish, wandering around, hungry and cold.
> I'm in an extremist Jewish area of North London, trying to very politely ask dudes where the take away shops are. Pretty much the only people on the street are men, all sporting daft ringlets and heavy black coats, topped with a hat that looks like they were going for a cowboy look, but got ripped off at the shop.
> Every one of the daft bastards blanked me, regardless of how polite I was to them.
> These evil swine refuse to talk to anyone that isn't in their club.
> Anyway, I walked on until I found a pizza shop. It was another black hat Jewish place but religion wasn't my interest, the delicious smell of their pizza was.
> 
> Nothing - not a fucking word from the bastards.
> They point blank refused to speak to a Jewish looking guy, who was being very polite, all because I wasn't wearing stupid clothes and didn't have a haircut a North Korean dictator would laugh at.
> 
> No, fuck the extremist bastards. That bunch are nasty, rude, inconsiderate and generally evil little fuckers. The time passed is of little matter, these extremists don't change.
> 
> However, there was a bright side. *There was another pizza place not far away and they had a "buy one, get one" offer.*
> I didn't want two so I gave the other to a couple of homeless people who happened to be around.
> 
> As for the thread and the leaflets - I wouldn't be likely to experience a shock related heart attack if I found out they'd done this themselves, but I still think it was more likely to be a few idiot Nazis.
Click to expand...


there you go* fraud.*..no need for all the whining is there


----------



## Sally

Jroc said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Freddie, the Muslim convert, equates refusal of service as the same as murdering people in the name of a religion which is going on in numerous amounts right now
> 
> .......Freddie is still obsessed with the refusal of service of a pizza by Orthodox Jews in England.  How many years ago was that, Freddie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I wan't a Muslim at that time and I look Jewish as my family were Jews.
> That's one of the reasons your insisting I hate Jews makes you look so fucking stupid.
> Many of my family are still Jewish and there's a fair bet some live in Israel.
> 
> Nope, your head is so far up your arse, all you can see is shit.
> 
> To the pizza.
> There am I, looking rather Jewish, wandering around, hungry and cold.
> I'm in an extremist Jewish area of North London, trying to very politely ask dudes where the take away shops are. Pretty much the only people on the street are men, all sporting daft ringlets and heavy black coats, topped with a hat that looks like they were going for a cowboy look, but got ripped off at the shop.
> Every one of the daft bastards blanked me, regardless of how polite I was to them.
> These evil swine refuse to talk to anyone that isn't in their club.
> Anyway, I walked on until I found a pizza shop. It was another black hat Jewish place but religion wasn't my interest, the delicious smell of their pizza was.
> 
> Nothing - not a fucking word from the bastards.
> They point blank refused to speak to a Jewish looking guy, who was being very polite, all because I wasn't wearing stupid clothes and didn't have a haircut a North Korean dictator would laugh at.
> 
> No, fuck the extremist bastards. That bunch are nasty, rude, inconsiderate and generally evil little fuckers. The time passed is of little matter, these extremists don't change.
> 
> However, there was a bright side. *There was another pizza place not far away and they had a "buy one, get one" offer.*
> I didn't want two so I gave the other to a couple of homeless people who happened to be around.
> 
> As for the thread and the leaflets - I wouldn't be likely to experience a shock related heart attack if I found out they'd done this themselves, but I still think it was more likely to be a few idiot Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there you go* fraud.*..no need for all the whining is there
Click to expand...


He was whining, wasn't he?  I have known many Black people in my life, many who were born and raised in the South.  I know that life was very hard for the Blacks down South, but I have never heard them whine about what they went through.  They just went on with their lives.  For Fred to whine about a pizza is really too much, especially when you see pictures of starving people in Africa who are just skin and bones.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> .................................................^^ more Silly-Sally just being Silly-Sally.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Mr. Sunni Man, see your therapist this week.  By the way, have you even got out of your apartment today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you before Silly-Sally.
> 
> I am not going to meet you and hook up.
> 
> So quit asking...........
Click to expand...


No woman wants a mentally ill man like you, Mr. Cuckoo.  See your therapist this week.

Actually i believe Mr. Cuckoo follos certain people around to different forums.  Many times if you post something, there is the troll right behind you posting his nonsense.


----------



## georgephillip

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is going to cause chaos no matter how they can....idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me when they start their "missile shield" in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should join Snowden and move to Russia since you're an obvious sympathizer
Click to expand...

Snowden's a hero and patriot compared to Clapper.
And you.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Mr. Sunni Man, see your therapist this week.  By the way, have you even got out of your apartment today?
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you before Silly-Sally.
> 
> I am not going to meet you and hook up.
> 
> So quit asking...........    :COOL_hand:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No woman wants a mentally ill man like you, Mr. Cuckoo.  See your therapist this week.
> 
> Actually i believe Mr. Cuckoo follos certain people around to different forums.  Many times if you post something, there is the troll right behind you posting his nonsense.
Click to expand...

Poor lonely demented Silly-Sally.

I turned down her advances and now she wants to lash out at me in anger.  ..


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you before Silly-Sally.
> 
> I am not going to meet you and hook up.
> 
> So quit asking...........    :COOL_hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No woman wants a mentally ill man like you, Mr. Cuckoo.  See your therapist this week.
> 
> Actually i believe Mr. Cuckoo follos certain people around to different forums.  Many times if you post something, there is the troll right behind you posting his nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor lonely demented Silly-Sally.
> 
> I turned down her advances and now she wants to lash out at me in anger.  ..
Click to expand...


Surely there have to be many psychiatrists in the Boston area who would be able to help a mentally  unbalanced person like Sunni Man who runs around to different forums posting his nonsense because there is nothing else in his life.  Thank you for showing us, by running to these different forums how lonely you are and needy for attention that you apparently don't get in your real life.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Surely there have to be many psychiatrists in the Boston area who would be able to help a mentally  unbalanced person like Sunni Man who runs around to different forums posting his nonsense because there is nothing else in his life.  Thank you for showing us, by running to these different forums how lonely you are and needy for attention that you apparently don't get in your real life.


I regret the day I mentioned where I lived on a thread and Silly-Sally happened to read it.

I live in fear that one day I'll answer a knock at my door.

And standing there will be an old wrinkled crone in a silk negligee and hold a wine bottle.

Telling me she is Silly-Sally from USMB and wants my body.........


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there have to be many psychiatrists in the Boston area who would be able to help a mentally  unbalanced person like Sunni Man who runs around to different forums posting his nonsense because there is nothing else in his life.  Thank you for showing us, by running to these different forums how lonely you are and needy for attention that you apparently don't get in your real life.
> 
> 
> 
> I regret the day I mentioned where I lived on a thread and Silly-Sally happened to read it.
> 
> I live in fear that one day I'll answer a knock at my door.
> 
> And standing there will be an old wrinkled crone in a silk negligee and hold a wine bottle.
> 
> Telling me she is Silly-Sally from USMB and wants my body.........
Click to expand...


Nobody knows your real name, do they, Sunni Man???  And no woman, no matter her age,  is looking for a sociopath like you to hook up with regardless of how desperate she might be for a man.  By the way, folks, Sunni the Troll was just on another forum saying his usual "And" to an article about Syria.  Meanwhile, he probably has no problem with his newly adopted Sunni brothers murdering all those innocent people in Syria.  It is more important for him to troll these forums like the sociopath that he is.


----------



## Sunni Man

Silly-Sally loves to pretend that she doesn't have the hots for me.  

I guess it's a turn on for her........


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Silly-Sally loves to pretend that she doesn't have the hots for me.
> 
> I guess it's a turn on for her........



Now that you happened to mention a silk negligee, Mr. Cuckoo, were you trying to tell us that not only are you a sociopath but a transvestite also?  Perhaps it is you who sits in a silk negligee while trolling these different forums.  I really wouldn't be surprised.  

I have to go and meet with some friends right now, Mr. Cuckoo, so maybe  you should start trolling someone else for a while.  Evidently it is the only thing in your life at the moment unless your therapist starts getting lucky.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> I have to go and meet with some *friends* right now, Mr. Cuckoo, so maybe  you should start trolling someone else for a while.


By "friends" Silly-Sally means "Johns" .....gotta keep the money coming in.   ..


----------



## bianco

Seems to me that the best thing for Jews to do in Ukraine and worldwide where they're being persecuted is to arm themselves.
Ditto Christians.

Time for the "Jewish Resistance" to return.

Fight back, they have a chance.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYZ2oYDSKHA [/ame]




Did the Jews fight back in the Holocaust


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fT5MBHWZpY [/ame]


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go and meet with some *friends* right now, Mr. Cuckoo, so maybe  you should start trolling someone else for a while.  [/quote
> 
> ]By "friends" Silly-Sally means "Johns" .....gotta keep the money coming in.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that when Sunni Troll, the sociopath, goes for his therapy sessions, he throws a woman's trenchcoat over his silky negligee; and since he is a short little fellow, he teeters over to the therapist in his 4" heels.  Don't let him try to fool you that he actually leaves his apartment except for a therapy session.  I am sure many of you have noticed that he is trolling these forums all day long because he has nothing else to do with his time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

..................................................^^ Silly-Sally is totally infatuated with the Sunni Man.   ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> ..................................................^^ Silly-Sally is totally infatuated with the Sunni Man.   ...



I really think that Sunni Man should be on some dating site where he can find a transvestite just like he is who will enjoy hooking up with a fellow transvestite who is also a sociopath.  This way they can borrow each other's silk negligees.  Now keep on showing us what a lonely sociopath you really are, Sunni Man.  No friends at all so you resort to trolling forums.  Maybe Sunni Man is so comatose that he doesn't realize that others can see how busy he is trolling forums.  Now let's wait for the next chapter to see how Sunni Man doesn't mind showing us what a lonely sociopath he is.


----------



## 1776

Russian spies and special forces are staging all this bullshit to stir up trouble in Ukraine in order to give themselves permission to invade as so-called peacekeepers.

They staged the "shootout" at the checkpoint and they staged this "Jews round-up."


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> I really think that Sunni Man should be on some dating site where he can find a transvestite just like he is who will enjoy hooking up with a fellow transvestite who is also a sociopath.  This way they can borrow each other's silk negligees.  Now keep on showing us what a lonely sociopath you really are, Sunni Man.  No friends at all so you resort to trolling forums.  Maybe Sunni Man is so comatose that he doesn't realize that others can see how busy he is trolling forums.  Now let's wait for the next chapter to see how Sunni Man doesn't mind showing us what a lonely sociopath he is.


.....................................^^ Silly-Sally loves to fantasize about the Sunni Man.  ..


----------



## tinydancer

1776 said:


> Russian spies and special forces are staging all this bullshit to stir up trouble in Ukraine in order to give themselves permission to invade as so-called peacekeepers.
> 
> They staged the "shootout" at the checkpoint and they staged this "Jews round-up."



Russia doesn't need to invade. Referendums are going to be held in at least two regions up and coming. 

The people will decide. Just like they did in Crimea.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that Sunni Man should be on some dating site where he can find a transvestite just like he is who will enjoy hooking up with a fellow transvestite who is also a sociopath.  This way they can borrow each other's silk negligees.  Now keep on showing us what a lonely sociopath you really are, Sunni Man.  No friends at all so you resort to trolling forums.  Maybe Sunni Man is so comatose that he doesn't realize that others can see how busy he is trolling forums.  Now let's wait for the next chapter to see how Sunni Man doesn't mind showing us what a lonely sociopath he is.
> 
> 
> 
> .....................................^^ Silly-Sally loves to fantasize about the Sunni Man.  ..
Click to expand...


I think Sunni Man, Mr. Sociopath Troll, is really not interested in what is happening in the Ukraine or any place else in Europe.  He is so lonely in his real life that he trolls around these forums posting a lot of nonsense.  So tell us Mr. Sociopath Troll, have you anything to say about what is going on in any of the European countries or is your main purpose just to troll the forums.  Get some help!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

................................. ^^ Silly-Slly is totally obsessed with the Sunni Man   ...


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni is back and in full effect I see.


----------



## 1776

Stupid fuck....Russia has already invaded Ukraine, they stole Crimea. You're too stupid to know Putin now admits his special forces and intelligence agents "invaded" Crimea and overthrew the GOV and military there. 

Now those same scumbags are in eastern Ukraine. Russia is either too stupid or so bold to not understand even some media outlets are posting pictures of Russian troops seen in Crimea now shown in eastern Ukraine... 


FYI....shitbag, the CIA knows. 



tinydancer said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian spies and special forces are staging all this bullshit to stir up trouble in Ukraine in order to give themselves permission to invade as so-called peacekeepers.
> 
> They staged the "shootout" at the checkpoint and they staged this "Jews round-up."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia doesn't need to invade. Referendums are going to be held in at least two regions up and coming.
> 
> The people will decide. Just like they did in Crimea.
Click to expand...


----------



## tinydancer

1776 said:


> Stupid fuck....Russia has already invaded Ukraine, they stole Crimea. You're too stupid to know Putin now admits his special forces and intelligence agents "invaded" Crimea and overthrew the GOV and military there.
> 
> Now those same scumbags are in eastern Ukraine. Russia is either too stupid or so bold to not understand even some media outlets are posting pictures of Russian troops seen in Crimea now shown in eastern Ukraine...
> 
> 
> FYI....shitbag, the CIA knows.
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian spies and special forces are staging all this bullshit to stir up trouble in Ukraine in order to give themselves permission to invade as so-called peacekeepers.
> 
> They staged the "shootout" at the checkpoint and they staged this "Jews round-up."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia doesn't need to invade. Referendums are going to be held in at least two regions up and coming.
> 
> The people will decide. Just like they did in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Putin has never denied that he had troops on the ground in Crimea. This was by Treaty.
All out in the open. 

I don't care what bullshit the headlines scream in the West. Our leaders and our media have been lying their asses off to us. There was no invasion.

And if you think for one minute the Crimeans knowing exactly who the goons are that overthrew their duly elected President and government wanted anything to do with Kiev, you are really whacked out.

Who in their right mind in Crimea would want to stay with the Ukraine when Svoboda was going to ban the Russian language and strip Crimea of its autonomy?

You look so foolish with all your blow hard, chest thumping, banty rooster strutting attitude and statements which have no merit.

On the other hand, I've provided links to back up all my posts.


----------



## tinydancer

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that Sunni Man should be on some dating site where he can find a transvestite just like he is who will enjoy hooking up with a fellow transvestite who is also a sociopath.  This way they can borrow each other's silk negligees.  Now keep on showing us what a lonely sociopath you really are, Sunni Man.  No friends at all so you resort to trolling forums.  Maybe Sunni Man is so comatose that he doesn't realize that others can see how busy he is trolling forums.  Now let's wait for the next chapter to see how Sunni Man doesn't mind showing us what a lonely sociopath he is.
> 
> 
> 
> .....................................^^ Silly-Sally loves to fantasize about the Sunni Man.  ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Sunni Man, Mr. Sociopath Troll, is really not interested in what is happening in the Ukraine or any place else in Europe.  He is so lonely in his real life that he trolls around these forums posting a lot of nonsense.  So tell us Mr. Sociopath Troll, have you anything to say about what is going on in any of the European countries or is your main purpose just to troll the forums.  Get some help!!!
Click to expand...



Sally, with all due respect, this obsession with Sunni Man is getting old.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunni Man said:


> ................................. ^^ Silly-Slly is totally obsessed with the Sunni Man   ...



Geeze louise Sunni Man. Glad you are back and all but the thread keeps getting derailed. So with all due respect, may I suggest you and Sally get a thread of your own.


----------



## Indofred

Sunni Man said:


> ................................. ^^ Silly-Slly is totally obsessed with the Sunni Man   ...



She probably wants sex.


----------



## Sally

Indofred said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ................................. ^^ Silly-Slly is totally obsessed with the Sunni Man   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She probably wants sex.
Click to expand...


Actually it is old Freddie boy here who is sexually deprived.  Surely, Freddie, there have to be some brothels in Indonesia that you can go to and ask the Madame for a discount since you intend to be a regular customer..


----------



## Steinlight

This is just another case of 'Hey Rabbi whatcha doin?"

This letter has been proven to be a hoax and will no doubt be linked back to American NGOs or the puppet government in Kiev.


----------



## 1776

Shitstain....tell us how causing chaos with that bogus letter benefits the Ukraine GOV and US....this should be funny. 

Nobody from the US is on the border ready to invade Ukraine claiming the country "needs law and order" that would be the Russians you stupid pile of shit.

Hint: Russia is the one spreading false rumors and causing chaos to invade Ukraine....



Steinlight said:


> This is just another case of 'Hey Rabbi whatcha doin?"
> 
> This letter has been proven to be a hoax and will no doubt be linked back to American NGOs or the puppet government in Kiev.


----------



## 1776

Stupid trailer trash bitch...Russia illegally sent in additional troops, tanks, etc above the numbers allowed "by treaty" then they violated another treaty with Ukraine by actually surrounding Ukrainian bases and demanding their surrender or bloodshed. 




tinydancer said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid fuck....Russia has already invaded Ukraine, they stole Crimea. You're too stupid to know Putin now admits his special forces and intelligence agents "invaded" Crimea and overthrew the GOV and military there.
> 
> Now those same scumbags are in eastern Ukraine. Russia is either too stupid or so bold to not understand even some media outlets are posting pictures of Russian troops seen in Crimea now shown in eastern Ukraine...
> 
> 
> FYI....shitbag, the CIA knows.
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia doesn't need to invade. Referendums are going to be held in at least two regions up and coming.
> 
> The people will decide. Just like they did in Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin has never denied that he had troops on the ground in Crimea. This was by Treaty.
> All out in the open.
> 
> I don't care what bullshit the headlines scream in the West. Our leaders and our media have been lying their asses off to us. There was no invasion.
> 
> And if you think for one minute the Crimeans knowing exactly who the goons are that overthrew their duly elected President and government wanted anything to do with Kiev, you are really whacked out.
> 
> Who in their right mind in Crimea would want to stay with the Ukraine when Svoboda was going to ban the Russian language and strip Crimea of its autonomy?
> 
> You look so foolish with all your blow hard, chest thumping, banty rooster strutting attitude and statements which have no merit.
> 
> On the other hand, I've provided links to back up all my posts.
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

"Ukrainian forces moved in and killed at least two pro-Russia insurgents in the country's tumultuous east Thursday, an escalation that prompted new threats from Russian President Vladimir Putin.

"In an immediate reaction, Russia's defence minister said troops massed near Ukraine's border were starting new military exercises.

"The statements by Putin and Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu sharpened anxiety over the prospect of a Russian military incursion into Ukraine. Russia's foreign minister warned a day earlier that any attack on Russian citizens or interests in eastern Ukraine would bring a strong response."

Ukraine clashes kill 2 as Russia ramps up military exercises - World - CBC News


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Ukrainian forces moved in and killed at least two pro-Russia insurgents in the country's tumultuous east Thursday, an escalation that prompted new threats from Russian President Vladimir Putin.
> 
> "In an immediate reaction, Russia's defence minister said troops massed near Ukraine's border were starting new military exercises.
> 
> "The statements by Putin and Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu sharpened anxiety over the prospect of a Russian military incursion into Ukraine. Russia's foreign minister warned a day earlier that any attack on Russian citizens or interests in eastern Ukraine would bring a strong response."
> 
> Ukraine clashes kill 2 as Russia ramps up military exercises - World - CBC News



Why, Comrade George, since the title of this thread refers to the Jews in the Ukraine, I would believe that you would think it was important enough to tell everyone about what happened to a synagogue there.  I guess when something bad happens to your favorite scapegoats, you don't think it is worthwhile mentioning.

Ukraine Synagogue Firebombed Just Days After Distribution of Anti-Semitic Flyers | Israel Video Network


----------



## Sunni Man

A jewish synagogue was burnt down.......what else do you want to know??   ..


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ukrainian forces moved in and killed at least two pro-Russia insurgents in the country's tumultuous east Thursday, an escalation that prompted new threats from Russian President Vladimir Putin.
> 
> "In an immediate reaction, Russia's defence minister said troops massed near Ukraine's border were starting new military exercises.
> 
> "The statements by Putin and Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu sharpened anxiety over the prospect of a Russian military incursion into Ukraine. Russia's foreign minister warned a day earlier that any attack on Russian citizens or interests in eastern Ukraine would bring a strong response."
> 
> Ukraine clashes kill 2 as Russia ramps up military exercises - World - CBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Comrade George, since the title of this thread refers to the Jews in the Ukraine, I would believe that you would think it was important enough to tell everyone about what happened to a synagogue there.  I guess when something bad happens to your favorite scapegoats, you don't think it is worthwhile mentioning.
> 
> Ukraine Synagogue Firebombed Just Days After Distribution of Anti-Semitic Flyers | Israel Video Network
Click to expand...

*What do Rwanda, Yugoslavia, and Ukraine have in common with Iraq, Syria, and Yemen?
Plunder and NATO.*

"The question is where this revisionism will take the planet? 

"Is the West really ready to face Russia and China, two major powers, just to secure fully its dictatorial role over the world? 

"Is its greed, is its insane Protestant desire to control and rule, truly so overwhelming?

"It is all resembling, increasingly, gangsterism, not an international consensus.

"Christopher Black, a leading international criminal lawyer based in Toronto, clearly defines the possible endgame, for this report: 'The Ukraine is the latest theatre of operations in the world war that erupted with the collapse of the Soviet Union and the drive thereafter by the West to dominate world resources and markets. 

"'The first theaters of operation in this global war were Africa and Yugoslavia. 

"'In Africa, America ejected France from Central Africa and turned Rwanda into a military state used to maintain a state of deadly chaos in the Great Lakes region of Africa.'

"The destruction of Yugoslavia during the same period culminated in the final brutal NATO attack of 1999 and the overthrow of Milosevic in 2001... 

"In rapid succession the NATO states attacked Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, then Libya and Syria. 

"The ultimate target of these wars is, of course, Russia and its vast resources, and those countries such as China, Iran, and of Latin America that insist on maintaining their independence and sovereignty.

But these wars cannot be conducted without propaganda, and as the wars themselves are total wars - that is, wars targeting civilians as well as military forces - so the propaganda techniques used are total, using every aspect of communication and penetrating all levels of society. 

"Important elements of this propaganda are the various war crimes tribunals whose primary function is the dissemination of false histories of the wars concerned, and criminalization of those who resist..."

?Intellectuals standing ground on Ukrainian issue ? RT Op-Edge


----------



## montelatici

Sally the Fascist is active all over this board.  Does she have a job?


----------



## Steinlight

1776 said:


> Shitstain....tell us how causing chaos with that bogus letter benefits the Ukraine GOV and US....this should be funny.
> 
> Nobody from the US is on the border ready to invade Ukraine claiming the country "needs law and order" that would be the Russians you stupid pile of shit.
> 
> Hint: Russia is the one spreading false rumors and causing chaos to invade Ukraine....
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another case of 'Hey Rabbi whatcha doin?"
> 
> This letter has been proven to be a hoax and will no doubt be linked back to American NGOs or the puppet government in Kiev.
Click to expand...

Giving the Kiev Junta casus belli to move in with the Army to the East. It gives the US moral authority to ratchet up sanctions against Russia and aid the Kiev Junta further. 

Demanding Jews to register serves no purpose to Russia, and increases Western animus towards them by comparing Putin to Hitler(just like Saddam was Hitler, Gadaffi was Hitler, Assad is Hitler etc etc). Besides, when Jews went to "register" with the separatist government in Donetsk they denied they were behind the flyers, and did not register them.

Most likely a hoax by pro-junta Jews in East Ukraine, the Kiev Junta, or US funded NGOs. 

It seems to have fallen on its face at this point. No one cares anymore, no one takes it seriously except for dumb neo-cohens like yourself.


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> Sally the Fascist is active all over this board.  Does she have a job?



Now tell the truth, Haniya, the Muslim convert -- how many forums are you on dayand night with your Boiler Room gang demonizing Israel all over the Internet, while your own Muslim brethren are the fascists murdering in the name of their religion.  How many innocent people were murdered by your newly-adopted brethren this past week, or don't you care since it is Muslims doing the killing.  By the way, I am retired.  Just whom is paying you and the Boiler Room crowd for being so active?


----------



## Steinlight

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally the Fascist is active all over this board.  Does she have a job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell the truth, Haniya, the Muslim convert -- how many forums are you on dayand night with your Boiler Room gang demonizing Israel all over the Internet, while your own Muslim brethren are the fascists murdering in the name of their religion.  How many innocent people were murdered by your newly-adopted brethren this past week, or don't you care since it is Muslims doing the killing.  By the way, I am retired.  Just whom is paying you and the Boiler Room crowd for being so active?
Click to expand...


Israel is the homo capital of the world, Russia and East Ukraine don't want to become Tel Aviv. Go back to Tel Aviv you will be more comfortable there.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ukrainian forces moved in and killed at least two pro-Russia insurgents in the country's tumultuous east Thursday, an escalation that prompted new threats from Russian President Vladimir Putin.
> 
> "In an immediate reaction, Russia's defence minister said troops massed near Ukraine's border were starting new military exercises.
> 
> "The statements by Putin and Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu sharpened anxiety over the prospect of a Russian military incursion into Ukraine. Russia's foreign minister warned a day earlier that any attack on Russian citizens or interests in eastern Ukraine would bring a strong response."
> 
> Ukraine clashes kill 2 as Russia ramps up military exercises - World - CBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Comrade George, since the title of this thread refers to the Jews in the Ukraine, I would believe that you would think it was important enough to tell everyone about what happened to a synagogue there.  I guess when something bad happens to your favorite scapegoats, you don't think it is worthwhile mentioning.
> 
> Ukraine Synagogue Firebombed Just Days After Distribution of Anti-Semitic Flyers | Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What do Rwanda, Yugoslavia, and Ukraine have in common with Iraq, Syria, and Yemen?
> Plunder and NATO.*
> 
> "The question is where this revisionism will take the planet?
> 
> "Is the West really ready to face Russia and China, two major powers, just to secure fully its dictatorial role over the world?
> 
> "Is its greed, is its insane Protestant desire to control and rule, truly so overwhelming?
> 
> "It is all resembling, increasingly, gangsterism, not an international consensus.
> 
> "Christopher Black, a leading international criminal lawyer based in Toronto, clearly defines the possible endgame, for this report: 'The Ukraine is the latest theatre of operations in the world war that erupted with the collapse of the Soviet Union and the drive thereafter by the West to dominate world resources and markets.
> 
> "'The first theaters of operation in this global war were Africa and Yugoslavia.
> 
> "'In Africa, America ejected France from Central Africa and turned Rwanda into a military state used to maintain a state of deadly chaos in the Great Lakes region of Africa.'
> 
> "The destruction of Yugoslavia during the same period culminated in the final brutal NATO attack of 1999 and the overthrow of Milosevic in 2001...
> 
> "In rapid succession the NATO states attacked Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, then Libya and Syria.
> 
> "The ultimate target of these wars is, of course, Russia and its vast resources, and those countries such as China, Iran, and of Latin America that insist on maintaining their independence and sovereignty.
> 
> But these wars cannot be conducted without propaganda, and as the wars themselves are total wars - that is, wars targeting civilians as well as military forces - so the propaganda techniques used are total, using every aspect of communication and penetrating all levels of society.
> 
> "Important elements of this propaganda are the various war crimes tribunals whose primary function is the dissemination of false histories of the wars concerned, and criminalization of those who resist..."
> 
> ?Intellectuals standing ground on Ukrainian issue ? RT Op-Edge
Click to expand...


So, Comrade Georgie, you weren't even going to tell about the synagogue being firebombed after all your blabbering about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, trying to make it appear that they are responsible for all the trouble in the Ukraine.  I guess if you can't find something you feel is derogatory against your favorite scapegoats, it is OK with you if all the synagogues were firebombed in the Ukraine and not worth a mention.


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally the Fascist is active all over this board.  Does she have a job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell the truth, Haniya, the Muslim convert -- how many forums are you on dayand night with your Boiler Room gang demonizing Israel all over the Internet, while your own Muslim brethren are the fascists murdering in the name of their religion.  How many innocent people were murdered by your newly-adopted brethren this past week, or don't you care since it is Muslims doing the killing.  By the way, I am retired.  Just whom is paying you and the Boiler Room crowd for being so active?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is the homo capital of the world, Russia and East Ukraine don't want to become Tel Aviv. Go back to Tel Aviv you will be more comfortable there.
Click to expand...


Why don't you go back to Germany and hang out with your Nazi pals.  Say, since you mentioned "homo," perhaps you are still in the closet and don't feel like coming out just yet.  The mention of "homo" is a way for you to throw people off about your sexual orientation.  Say, a while back, the Russian Baptists out here in California were pushing a certain book.  Perhaps you would enjoy reading it.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Pink-Swastika-Homosexuality-Party/dp/0964760932]The Pink Swastika: Homosexuality in the Nazi Party: Scott Lively, Kevin Abrams: 9780964760936: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Steinlight

Sally said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell the truth, Haniya, the Muslim convert -- how many forums are you on dayand night with your Boiler Room gang demonizing Israel all over the Internet, while your own Muslim brethren are the fascists murdering in the name of their religion.  How many innocent people were murdered by your newly-adopted brethren this past week, or don't you care since it is Muslims doing the killing.  By the way, I am retired.  Just whom is paying you and the Boiler Room crowd for being so active?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the homo capital of the world, Russia and East Ukraine don't want to become Tel Aviv. Go back to Tel Aviv you will be more comfortable there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go back to Germany and hang out with your Nazi pals.  Say, since you mentioned "homo," perhaps you are still in the closet and don't feel like coming out just yet.  The mention of "homo" is a way for you to throw people off about your sexual orientation.  Say, a while back, the Russian Baptists out here in California were pushing a certain book.  Perhaps you would enjoy reading it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Pink-Swastika-Homosexuality-Party/dp/0964760932]The Pink Swastika: Homosexuality in the Nazi Party: Scott Lively, Kevin Abrams: 9780964760936: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
Click to expand...


No, it just means your a faggot enabler. Due to its weakness and sin, Israel will fall off the face of the earth, simply because they don't breed. The Arabs will win. Ukraine and Russia aren't weak and suicidal like the death-worshiping terrorist state Israel.

Stop pushing your jewish degeneracy on the rest of us.


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni is back and in full effect I see.


Just like a mooching brother-in-law.


----------



## Hossfly

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there have to be many psychiatrists in the Boston area who would be able to help a mentally  unbalanced person like Sunni Man who runs around to different forums posting his nonsense because there is nothing else in his life.  Thank you for showing us, by running to these different forums how lonely you are and needy for attention that you apparently don't get in your real life.
> 
> 
> 
> I regret the day I mentioned where I lived on a thread and Silly-Sally happened to read it.
> 
> I live in fear that one day I'll answer a knock at my door.
> 
> And standing there will be an old wrinkled crone in a silk negligee and hold a wine bottle.
> 
> Telling me she is Silly-Sally from USMB and wants my body.........
Click to expand...

You stink as a poet and a painter but you could make it as a comedian, SunniBoy.


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the homo capital of the world, Russia and East Ukraine don't want to become Tel Aviv. Go back to Tel Aviv you will be more comfortable there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go back to Germany and hang out with your Nazi pals.  Say, since you mentioned "homo," perhaps you are still in the closet and don't feel like coming out just yet.  The mention of "homo" is a way for you to throw people off about your sexual orientation.  Say, a while back, the Russian Baptists out here in California were pushing a certain book.  Perhaps you would enjoy reading it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Pink-Swastika-Homosexuality-Party/dp/0964760932]The Pink Swastika: Homosexuality in the Nazi Party: Scott Lively, Kevin Abrams: 9780964760936: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it just means your a faggot enabler. Due to its weakness and sin, Israel will fall off the face of the earth, simply because they don't breed. The Arabs will win. Ukraine and Russia aren't weak and suicidal like the death-worshiping terrorist state Israel.
> 
> Stop pushing your jewish degeneracy on the rest of us.
Click to expand...


By getting on your high horse like this, it only shows that you are afraid to come out of the closet.  You can come out now because Gays are treated as equal here in the U.S. and you don't have to hide what you are.  I guess you were called a "faggot" too much in your youth because of your feminine ways and it still stings.


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I wan't a Muslim at that time and I look Jewish as my family were Jews.
> That's one of the reasons your insisting I hate Jews makes you look so fucking stupid.
> Many of my family are still Jewish and there's a fair bet some live in Israel.
> 
> Nope, your head is so far up your arse, all you can see is shit.
> 
> To the pizza.
> There am I, looking rather Jewish, wandering around, hungry and cold.
> I'm in an extremist Jewish area of North London, trying to very politely ask dudes where the take away shops are. Pretty much the only people on the street are men, all sporting daft ringlets and heavy black coats, topped with a hat that looks like they were going for a cowboy look, but got ripped off at the shop.
> Every one of the daft bastards blanked me, regardless of how polite I was to them.
> These evil swine refuse to talk to anyone that isn't in their club.
> Anyway, I walked on until I found a pizza shop. It was another black hat Jewish place but religion wasn't my interest, the delicious smell of their pizza was.
> 
> Nothing - not a fucking word from the bastards.
> They point blank refused to speak to a Jewish looking guy, who was being very polite, all because I wasn't wearing stupid clothes and didn't have a haircut a North Korean dictator would laugh at.
> 
> No, fuck the extremist bastards. That bunch are nasty, rude, inconsiderate and generally evil little fuckers. The time passed is of little matter, these extremists don't change.
> 
> However, there was a bright side. *There was another pizza place not far away and they had a "buy one, get one" offer.*
> I didn't want two so I gave the other to a couple of homeless people who happened to be around.
> 
> As for the thread and the leaflets - I wouldn't be likely to experience a shock related heart attack if I found out they'd done this themselves, but I still think it was more likely to be a few idiot Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you go* fraud.*..no need for all the whining is there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was whining, wasn't he?  I have known many Black people in my life, many who were born and raised in the South.  I know that life was very hard for the Blacks down South, but I have never heard them whine about what they went through.  They just went on with their lives.  For Fred to whine about a pizza is really too much, especially when you see pictures of starving people in Africa who are just skin and bones.
Click to expand...

I've heard that pizza story for 2 years now. What a hell of a way to get to be a hater.


----------



## Steinlight

Sally said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go back to Germany and hang out with your Nazi pals.  Say, since you mentioned "homo," perhaps you are still in the closet and don't feel like coming out just yet.  The mention of "homo" is a way for you to throw people off about your sexual orientation.  Say, a while back, the Russian Baptists out here in California were pushing a certain book.  Perhaps you would enjoy reading it.
> 
> The Pink Swastika: Homosexuality in the Nazi Party: Scott Lively, Kevin Abrams: 9780964760936: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just means your a faggot enabler. Due to its weakness and sin, Israel will fall off the face of the earth, simply because they don't breed. The Arabs will win. Ukraine and Russia aren't weak and suicidal like the death-worshiping terrorist state Israel.
> 
> Stop pushing your jewish degeneracy on the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By getting on your high horse like this, it only shows that you are afraid to come out of the closet.  You can come out now because Gays are treated as equal here in the U.S. and you don't have to hide what you are.  I guess you were called a "faggot" too much in your youth because of your feminine ways and it still stings.
Click to expand...


That is the other problem with you jews, you project your degeneracy on others to silence their dissent to your political agenda.

East Ukraine wants to reunite with mother Russia. They reject IMF debt slavery and EU tyranny and wish to maintain their slavic and christian identity.

Your band of degenrate globalists and zionists won't be able to stop this.


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the kooks that believe this bullshit....this is pure Russia Information Ops (formerly Psyops).
> 
> Russia is claiming "ethnic" Russians are being attacked, killed, etc in Ukraine which nobody believes, so they trump up a new angle claiming even the "Jews" now being threatened.
> 
> They are trying to throw shit against the wall to give themselves the "right" to invade Ukraine.
> 
> Oh look....Ukraine is executing blacks and Hispanics!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's the ethnic Russians who are accused of "registering" Jews, remember?
Click to expand...

George, here's a little tale for you to enjoy. 

 It was a scene reminiscent of life in Nazi-occupied countries during World War II. Last week, Jewish residents of the eastern Ukraine city of Donetsk reported that while standing outside of a synagogue they were met by masked men passing out flyers demanding that Jewish residents immediately register their citizenship and their property. Failure to comply, the flyers said, would result in revocation of citizenship, confiscation of property, and deportation. A $50 fee was required for the registration.

The flyers bore the name of Denis Pushilin, a prominent pro-Russian separatist who now heads Donetsks provisional government. Pushilin denied any connection to the flyers, calling them a hoax and a provocation by Ukrainian sympathizers. To date, its uncertain who exactly is responsible for sending this reprehensible message to Donetsks Jews.

And in some respects, asking who is responsible is missing the point. If the flyers were not created and distributed by a pro-Russian group  if, instead, they were created by pro-Ukrainians to discredit the Russians  it is hardly a comfort. And it certainly wont help alleviate the fears of Ukraines Jewish community, who see themselves as mere pawns in the bitter power struggle that has caused widespread civil unrest and violence in the region.

The Fellowship - Hatred Rooted in History Continues Today


----------



## Hossfly

Steinlight said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just means your a faggot enabler. Due to its weakness and sin, Israel will fall off the face of the earth, simply because they don't breed. The Arabs will win. Ukraine and Russia aren't weak and suicidal like the death-worshiping terrorist state Israel.
> 
> Stop pushing your jewish degeneracy on the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By getting on your high horse like this, it only shows that you are afraid to come out of the closet.  You can come out now because Gays are treated as equal here in the U.S. and you don't have to hide what you are.  I guess you were called a "faggot" too much in your youth because of your feminine ways and it still stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the other problem with you jews, you project your degeneracy on others to silence their dissent to your political agenda.
> 
> East Ukraine wants to reunite with mother Russia. They reject IMF debt slavery and EU tyranny and wish to maintain their slavic and christian identity.
> 
> Your band of degenrate globalists and zionists won't be able to stop this.
Click to expand...

What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else. And I ain't a Jew, so don't get your panties in a knot.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Sally the Fascist is active all over this board.  Does she have a job?


Where do you get that Fascist schtick, Fatima?


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just means your a faggot enabler. Due to its weakness and sin, Israel will fall off the face of the earth, simply because they don't breed. The Arabs will win. Ukraine and Russia aren't weak and suicidal like the death-worshiping terrorist state Israel.
> 
> Stop pushing your jewish degeneracy on the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By getting on your high horse like this, it only shows that you are afraid to come out of the closet.  You can come out now because Gays are treated as equal here in the U.S. and you don't have to hide what you are.  I guess you were called a "faggot" too much in your youth because of your feminine ways and it still stings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the other problem with you jews, you project your degeneracy on others to silence their dissent to your political agenda.
> 
> East Ukraine wants to reunite with mother Russia. They reject IMF debt slavery and EU tyranny and wish to maintain their slavic and christian identity.
> 
> Your band of degenrate globalists and zionists won't be able to stop this.
Click to expand...


You really are a hypocrite.  I happened to read another forum just a while back in which you were telling someone that we all are of one race-- the human race.  Evidently you don't think of yourself and the rests of the Gays as part of the human race.  Does this crackpot even rmember that he was the one who brought up "homos" and "faggots" to throw the readers off of what he is?


----------



## Steinlight

Hossfly said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> By getting on your high horse like this, it only shows that you are afraid to come out of the closet.  You can come out now because Gays are treated as equal here in the U.S. and you don't have to hide what you are.  I guess you were called a "faggot" too much in your youth because of your feminine ways and it still stings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the other problem with you jews, you project your degeneracy on others to silence their dissent to your political agenda.
> 
> East Ukraine wants to reunite with mother Russia. They reject IMF debt slavery and EU tyranny and wish to maintain their slavic and christian identity.
> 
> Your band of degenrate globalists and zionists won't be able to stop this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else. And I ain't a Jew, so don't get your panties in a knot.
Click to expand...

Your just an old fart, part of a degenerate and shitlib generation that precipitated the historic and rapid decline of the once great American nation.

No one cares what you think, no one cares about your jew worship, and America will be better off when none of you are left.


----------



## Steinlight

Sally said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> By getting on your high horse like this, it only shows that you are afraid to come out of the closet.  You can come out now because Gays are treated as equal here in the U.S. and you don't have to hide what you are.  I guess you were called a "faggot" too much in your youth because of your feminine ways and it still stings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the other problem with you jews, you project your degeneracy on others to silence their dissent to your political agenda.
> 
> East Ukraine wants to reunite with mother Russia. They reject IMF debt slavery and EU tyranny and wish to maintain their slavic and christian identity.
> 
> Your band of degenrate globalists and zionists won't be able to stop this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a hypocrite.  I happened to read another forum just a while back in which you were telling someone that we all are of one race-- the human race.  Evidently you don't think of yourself and the rests of the Gays as part of the human race.  Does this crackpot even rmember that he was the one who brought up "homos" and "faggots" to throw the readers off of what he is?
Click to expand...


More degenerate projection. You know most of the world rejects the IMF, EU, US imperialism, Israel, and the moral relativism on the modern nihilistic western ruling cabal. 

You engage in this trolling while your globalist project falls apart in Ukraine, like it has already failed in Syria. The tide is turning, slowly but surely.


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the other problem with you jews, you project your degeneracy on others to silence their dissent to your political agenda.
> 
> East Ukraine wants to reunite with mother Russia. They reject IMF debt slavery and EU tyranny and wish to maintain their slavic and christian identity.
> 
> Your band of degenrate globalists and zionists won't be able to stop this.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else. And I ain't a Jew, so don't get your panties in a knot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your just an old fart, part of a degenerate and shitlib generation that precipitated the historic and rapid decline of the once great American nation.
> 
> No one cares what you think, no one cares about your jew worship, and America will be better off when none of you are left.
Click to expand...


Why not take your show on the road and see how many Americans tell you to leave?  Do you actually think that the majority of Americans would care what you think?  You think like that guy who killed the people at the Jewish Center recently.


----------



## Steinlight

Sally said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else. And I ain't a Jew, so don't get your panties in a knot.
> 
> 
> 
> Your just an old fart, part of a degenerate and shitlib generation that precipitated the historic and rapid decline of the once great American nation.
> 
> No one cares what you think, no one cares about your jew worship, and America will be better off when none of you are left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not take your show on the road and see how many Americans tell you to leave?  Do you actually think that the majority of Americans would care what you think?  You think like that guy who killed the people at the Jewish Center recently.
Click to expand...

You mean that mentally unstable federal informant? He closely resembles your brand of loony. An old, crazy, worthless, baby boomer fart, like many around here. 

The majority of Americans don't even vote, and are not delusional enough to think the political system actually represents their interests. They would probably agree with my distrust of the system than your worship of a foreign power. It would be close though.


----------



## Hossfly

Steinlight said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the other problem with you jews, you project your degeneracy on others to silence their dissent to your political agenda.
> 
> East Ukraine wants to reunite with mother Russia. They reject IMF debt slavery and EU tyranny and wish to maintain their slavic and christian identity.
> 
> Your band of degenrate globalists and zionists won't be able to stop this.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else. And I ain't a Jew, so don't get your panties in a knot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your just an old fart, part of a degenerate and shitlib generation that precipitated the historic and rapid decline of the once great American nation.
> 
> No one cares what you think, no one cares about your jew worship, and America will be better off when none of you are left.
Click to expand...

I'm an old fart who remembers what your Onkel Adolph did to the untermensch and what the Muslimes now want to repeat. It ain't gonna happen, Hengst.


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your just an old fart, part of a degenerate and shitlib generation that precipitated the historic and rapid decline of the once great American nation.
> 
> No one cares what you think, no one cares about your jew worship, and America will be better off when none of you are left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not take your show on the road and see how many Americans tell you to leave?  Do you actually think that the majority of Americans would care what you think?  You think like that guy who killed the people at the Jewish Center recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that mentally unstable federal informant? He closely resembles your brand of loony. An old, crazy, worthless, baby boomer fart, like many around here.
> 
> The majority of Americans don't even vote, and are not delusional enough to think the political system actually represents their interests. They would probably agree with my distrust of the system than your worship of a foreign power. It would be close though.
Click to expand...


I suggerst that you read what the Southern Poverty Center has to say about guys like you.  Why not get out on the streets of America and tell the people you meet what a fine dhimmi you are going to make.


----------



## Steinlight

Sally said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not take your show on the road and see how many Americans tell you to leave?  Do you actually think that the majority of Americans would care what you think?  You think like that guy who killed the people at the Jewish Center recently.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that mentally unstable federal informant? He closely resembles your brand of loony. An old, crazy, worthless, baby boomer fart, like many around here.
> 
> The majority of Americans don't even vote, and are not delusional enough to think the political system actually represents their interests. They would probably agree with my distrust of the system than your worship of a foreign power. It would be close though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggerst that you read what the Southern Poverty Center has to say about guys like you.  Why not get out on the streets of America and tell the people you meet what a fine dhimmi you are going to make.
Click to expand...


You mean the SPLC, who even the FBI now views as far left and biased after their attacks on Christian family organizations?

Yea, they love attacks on innocent people like this, they get to fill their coffers with money from idiots like you during times like this.

Yea, they are so in touch with the American people, lol.


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that mentally unstable federal informant? He closely resembles your brand of loony. An old, crazy, worthless, baby boomer fart, like many around here.
> 
> The majority of Americans don't even vote, and are not delusional enough to think the political system actually represents their interests. They would probably agree with my distrust of the system than your worship of a foreign power. It would be close though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggerst that you read what the Southern Poverty Center has to say about guys like you.  Why not get out on the streets of America and tell the people you meet what a fine dhimmi you are going to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the SPLC, who even the FBI now views as far left and biased after their attacks on Christian family organizations?
> 
> Yea, they love attacks on innocent people like this, they get to fill their coffers with money from idiots like you during times like this.
> 
> Yea, they are so in touch with the American people, lol.
Click to expand...


They certainly did a great piece on people with the same mind set as you have.  Meanwhile, Auf Wiedersehen and be sure to have your pink swastika sewn on your underwear so that you can show your fellow skinheads at the next meeting.


----------



## Steinlight

Sally said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggerst that you read what the Southern Poverty Center has to say about guys like you.  Why not get out on the streets of America and tell the people you meet what a fine dhimmi you are going to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the SPLC, who even the FBI now views as far left and biased after their attacks on Christian family organizations?
> 
> Yea, they love attacks on innocent people like this, they get to fill their coffers with money from idiots like you during times like this.
> 
> Yea, they are so in touch with the American people, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They certainly did a great piece on people with the same mind set as you have.  Meanwhile, Auf Wiedersehen and be sure to have your pink swastika sewn on your underwear so that you can show your fellow skinheads at the next meeting.
Click to expand...


Great piece according to you, you are a nut. So yea, if giving over your social security checks to these far leftists help you sleep at night, it is no skin off my nose.


----------



## Sunni Man

Steinlight said:


> No, it just means your a faggot enabler. Due to its weakness and sin, Israel will fall off the face of the earth, simply because they don't breed. The Arabs will win. Ukraine and Russia aren't weak and suicidal like the death-worshiping terrorist state Israel.
> 
> Stop pushing your jewish degeneracy on the rest of us.


The juden and their naive supporters here hate it when you throw the truth in their face.   ..


----------



## montelatici

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally the Fascist is active all over this board.  Does she have a job?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get that Fascist schtick, Fatima?
Click to expand...


Like you, she takes the Fascist right-wing position on everything except the Jews.  And, you can call your momma Fatima.


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Comrade George, since the title of this thread refers to the Jews in the Ukraine, I would believe that you would think it was important enough to tell everyone about what happened to a synagogue there.  I guess when something bad happens to your favorite scapegoats, you don't think it is worthwhile mentioning.
> 
> Ukraine Synagogue Firebombed Just Days After Distribution of Anti-Semitic Flyers | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> *What do Rwanda, Yugoslavia, and Ukraine have in common with Iraq, Syria, and Yemen?
> Plunder and NATO.*
> 
> "The question is where this revisionism will take the planet?
> 
> "Is the West really ready to face Russia and China, two major powers, just to secure fully its dictatorial role over the world?
> 
> "Is its greed, is its insane Protestant desire to control and rule, truly so overwhelming?
> 
> "It is all resembling, increasingly, gangsterism, not an international consensus.
> 
> "Christopher Black, a leading international criminal lawyer based in Toronto, clearly defines the possible endgame, for this report: 'The Ukraine is the latest theatre of operations in the world war that erupted with the collapse of the Soviet Union and the drive thereafter by the West to dominate world resources and markets.
> 
> "'The first theaters of operation in this global war were Africa and Yugoslavia.
> 
> "'In Africa, America ejected France from Central Africa and turned Rwanda into a military state used to maintain a state of deadly chaos in the Great Lakes region of Africa.'
> 
> "The destruction of Yugoslavia during the same period culminated in the final brutal NATO attack of 1999 and the overthrow of Milosevic in 2001...
> 
> "In rapid succession the NATO states attacked Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, then Libya and Syria.
> 
> "The ultimate target of these wars is, of course, Russia and its vast resources, and those countries such as China, Iran, and of Latin America that insist on maintaining their independence and sovereignty.
> 
> But these wars cannot be conducted without propaganda, and as the wars themselves are total wars - that is, wars targeting civilians as well as military forces - so the propaganda techniques used are total, using every aspect of communication and penetrating all levels of society.
> 
> "Important elements of this propaganda are the various war crimes tribunals whose primary function is the dissemination of false histories of the wars concerned, and criminalization of those who resist..."
> 
> ?Intellectuals standing ground on Ukrainian issue ? RT Op-Edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Comrade Georgie, you weren't even going to tell about the synagogue being firebombed after all your blabbering about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, trying to make it appear that they are responsible for all the trouble in the Ukraine.  I guess if you can't find something you feel is derogatory against your favorite scapegoats, it is OK with you if all the synagogues were firebombed in the Ukraine and not worth a mention.
Click to expand...

Anyone seriously concerned about the welfare of Ukrainian Jews wouldn't support the racist tools who overthrew an elected president with the help of 5 billion US dollars, would she? Why do you suppose Jews in Ukraine would have been better off accepting an EU deal that allowed European corporations to plunder Ukraine's natural resources while Ukrainian labor would not be allowed to enter the EU, much less seek employment there?


----------



## Sunni Man

The whole Ukrainian issue is about the ZOG governments of the U.S. and Europe trying to force Ukraine to become debt slaves to the IMF and the jewish Rothschilds Bank.   ..


----------



## georgephillip

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the kooks that believe this bullshit....this is pure Russia Information Ops (formerly Psyops).
> 
> Russia is claiming "ethnic" Russians are being attacked, killed, etc in Ukraine which nobody believes, so they trump up a new angle claiming even the "Jews" now being threatened.
> 
> They are trying to throw shit against the wall to give themselves the "right" to invade Ukraine.
> 
> Oh look....Ukraine is executing blacks and Hispanics!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's the ethnic Russians who are accused of "registering" Jews, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George, here's a little tale for you to enjoy.
> 
> It was a scene reminiscent of life in Nazi-occupied countries during World War II. Last week, Jewish residents of the eastern Ukraine city of Donetsk reported that while standing outside of a synagogue they were met by masked men passing out flyers demanding that Jewish residents immediately register their citizenship and their property. Failure to comply, the flyers said, would result in revocation of citizenship, confiscation of property, and deportation. A $50 fee was required for the registration.
> 
> The flyers bore the name of Denis Pushilin, a prominent pro-Russian separatist who now heads Donetsks provisional government. Pushilin denied any connection to the flyers, calling them a hoax and a provocation by Ukrainian sympathizers. To date, its uncertain who exactly is responsible for sending this reprehensible message to Donetsks Jews.
> 
> And in some respects, asking who is responsible is missing the point. If the flyers were not created and distributed by a pro-Russian group  if, instead, they were created by pro-Ukrainians to discredit the Russians  it is hardly a comfort. And it certainly wont help alleviate the fears of Ukraines Jewish community, who see themselves as mere pawns in the bitter power struggle that has caused widespread civil unrest and violence in the region.
> 
> The Fellowship - Hatred Rooted in History Continues Today
Click to expand...

*Why do you suppose your government has chosen to side with neo-Nazi fire-bombers in Ukraine?*

"We see this today whenever we turn on the news. In Ukraine, a synagogue is firebombed and Jewish institutions are vandalized. In the suburbs of Kansas City, an avowed anti-Semite and white supremacist attacks a Jewish community center, killing three. In France, a Jewish teacher is beaten by three Arab men, and a swastika is drawn on his chest. And, sadly, the list could go on."

*Ukrainian Jews who aren't rich are pawns in the same global war that's claimed millions of lives from Africa to Yugoslavia to Iraq over the past twenty years.

If you had the slightest concern for Jews or humanity, you wouldn't continually support the actions of the Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World.*

The Fellowship - Hatred Rooted in History Continues Today


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the other problem with you jews, you project your degeneracy on others to silence their dissent to your political agenda.
> 
> East Ukraine wants to reunite with mother Russia. They reject IMF debt slavery and EU tyranny and wish to maintain their slavic and christian identity.
> 
> Your band of degenrate globalists and zionists won't be able to stop this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a hypocrite.  I happened to read another forum just a while back in which you were telling someone that we all are of one race-- the human race.  Evidently you don't think of yourself and the rests of the Gays as part of the human race.  Does this crackpot even rmember that he was the one who brought up "homos" and "faggots" to throw the readers off of what he is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More degenerate projection. You know most of the world rejects the IMF, EU, US imperialism, Israel, and the moral relativism on the modern nihilistic western ruling cabal.
> 
> You engage in this trolling while your globalist project falls apart in Ukraine, like it has already failed in Syria. The tide is turning, slowly but surely.
Click to expand...


Most of the world, Heinz, is busy getting up in the morning, putting on their clothes and going out to work to support their families.  They are not thinking about the same things of which you are constantly thinking.  Meanwhile, if I were you, I would look in the mirror when you think of the word "troll."  By the way, since this is the Europe forum, has anyone seen the troll Heinz reporting on what is happening in Europe?  There are many countries that he can tell us what is happening.  I guess he is too busy trolling.  So tell us, Heinz, what is going on in Germany?  Great Britain?  France?


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the SPLC, who even the FBI now views as far left and biased after their attacks on Christian family organizations?
> 
> Yea, they love attacks on innocent people like this, they get to fill their coffers with money from idiots like you during times like this.
> 
> Yea, they are so in touch with the American people, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly did a great piece on people with the same mind set as you have.  Meanwhile, Auf Wiedersehen and be sure to have your pink swastika sewn on your underwear so that you can show your fellow skinheads at the next meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great piece according to you, you are a nut. So yea, if giving over your social security checks to these far leftists help you sleep at night, it is no skin off my nose.
Click to expand...


Isn't it strange that in today's world the Lieftists are joining up with the NeoNazis like Heinz here?  I guess they feel they have a common enemy.


----------



## Sunni Man

.........................................................^^ Silly-Sally the troll suddenly appears just in time to call someone else a troll.    ..


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally the Fascist is active all over this board.  Does she have a job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get that Fascist schtick, Fatima?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you, she takes the Fascist right-wing position on everything except the Jews.  And, you can call your momma Fatima.
Click to expand...


Don't you have to go listen to the Friday sermon at the mosque today, Haniya, and then afterwards get back with your Boiler Room crowd and continue with your nonsense?  While so many innocent Muslims and Christians are being killed in the Middle East, such as Syria, Haniya and her crowd just simply close their eyes to it.


----------



## Sunni Man

........................................................^^ Silly-Sally the fascist is the biggest hater on the board.   ..


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get that Fascist schtick, Fatima?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, she takes the Fascist right-wing position on everything except the Jews.  And, you can call your momma Fatima.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have to go listen to the Friday sermon at the mosque today, Haniya, and then afterwards get back with your Boiler Room crowd and continue with your nonsense?  While so many innocent Muslims and Christians are being killed in the Middle East, such as Syria, Haniya and her crowd just simply close their eyes to it.
Click to expand...

So many innocent Muslims and Christians are dying in the Middle East for the same reason millions of innocent Africans were exterminated in Rwanda and the DRC. Whores like you continually apologize for the corporate criminals in the west who profit from the murders.


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, she takes the Fascist right-wing position on everything except the Jews.  And, you can call your momma Fatima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have to go listen to the Friday sermon at the mosque today, Haniya, and then afterwards get back with your Boiler Room crowd and continue with your nonsense?  While so many innocent Muslims and Christians are being killed in the Middle East, such as Syria, Haniya and her crowd just simply close their eyes to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many innocent Muslims and Christians are dying in the Middle East for the same reason millions of innocent Africans were exterminated in Rwanda and the DRC. Whores like you continually apologize for the corporate criminals in the west who profit from the murders.
Click to expand...


Comrade George, what you don't seem to realize is that many American people would consider whores like you have no compassion for the people who have died and are just using them in your agenda against  your two favorite scapesgoats, one of whom has offered you many opportunities living here but you were too lazy to take advantage.  So here you are always whining about those who happen to have money while you don't.  If you had availed yourself of some of these opportunities and made something of yourself, you wouldn't be whining as you constantly do.


----------



## Steinlight

SPLC: Time to collect Sally's weekly check.


----------



## Sally

Steinlight said:


> SPLC: Time to collect Sally's weekly check.



Mach schnell, Heinzie, and get those other skinhead pals of yours to also sew that pink swastika on their underwear like you have done.


----------



## Sunni Man

Seriously Silly-Sally, you should stop trying turn this thread into another one of your hateful fascist rants.   ..


----------



## georgephillip

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have to go listen to the Friday sermon at the mosque today, Haniya, and then afterwards get back with your Boiler Room crowd and continue with your nonsense?  While so many innocent Muslims and Christians are being killed in the Middle East, such as Syria, Haniya and her crowd just simply close their eyes to it.
> 
> 
> 
> So many innocent Muslims and Christians are dying in the Middle East for the same reason millions of innocent Africans were exterminated in Rwanda and the DRC. Whores like you continually apologize for the corporate criminals in the west who profit from the murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade George, what you don't seem to realize is that many American people would consider whores like you have no compassion for the people who have died and are just using them in your agenda against  your two favorite scapesgoats, one of whom has offered you many opportunities living here but you were too lazy to take advantage.  So here you are always whining about those who happen to have money while you don't.  If you had availed yourself of some of these opportunities and made something of yourself, you wouldn't be whining as you constantly do.
Click to expand...

None of which sheds any light on which government is responsible for millions of deaths from Africa to Afghanistan since the end of the Cold War. Maybe hasbara whores like you should consider how many of your "opportunities" have come from the mass murder of millions of innocent human beings?


----------



## 1776

Sunni Man said:


> The whole Ukrainian issue is about the ZOG governments of the U.S. and Europe trying to force Ukraine to become debt slaves to the IMF and the jewish Rothschilds Bank.   ..


----------



## Steinlight

1776 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole Ukrainian issue is about the ZOG governments of the U.S. and Europe trying to force Ukraine to become debt slaves to the IMF and the jewish Rothschilds Bank.   ..
Click to expand...


Yea, that rabid anti-semite, the IMF has nothing to do with Ukraine, hur dur.

IMF outlines plans for multi-billion dollar aid package to Ukraine | euronews, world news


According to this genius, 1776, Americans should die so Ukrainians can have the freedom to be indebted by IMF bankers.


----------



## Sunni Man

When a nation takes a loan from the juden infested IMF.......they have sold their soul to the devil.

And will be in perpetual debt for generation after generation.    ..


----------



## georgephillip

"Chomsky explained the 'neoliberal onslaught' of globalization brought about by the IMF and World Bank through the resultant shift of power away from governments and towards markets. 

"He said that the 'virtual Senate' of corporate special interests causes a conflict of interest between business and social welfare.

'International order has been designed for capital, not people,' Chomsky said. 

"Chomsky referred to a 'dual constituency' of voters and speculators, arguing that this undermines democracy. 

"The situation, Chomsky continued, is one that causes 'moment-by-moment referenda on public policy' whereby the speculators control policy with their capital.

"Chomsky pointed out that the system of globalization widens the gap between the rich and the poor because the agreements themselves are made strictly for and between the rich. 

"This chasm lies not only between individuals, but between rich and poor countries as well."

Chomsky Offers Insight Into IMF, World Bank - The Tech


----------



## Sally

georgephillip said:


> "Chomsky explained the 'neoliberal onslaught' of globalization brought about by the IMF and World Bank through the resultant shift of power away from governments and towards markets.
> 
> "He said that the 'virtual Senate' of corporate special interests causes a conflict of interest between business and social welfare.
> 
> 'International order has been designed for capital, not people,' Chomsky said.
> 
> "Chomsky referred to a 'dual constituency' of voters and speculators, arguing that this undermines democracy.
> 
> "The situation, Chomsky continued, is one that causes 'moment-by-moment referenda on public policy' whereby the speculators control policy with their capital.
> 
> "Chomsky pointed out that the system of globalization widens the gap between the rich and the poor because the agreements themselves are made strictly for and between the rich.
> 
> "This chasm lies not only between individuals, but between rich and poor countries as well."
> 
> Chomsky Offers Insight Into IMF, World Bank - The Tech



We know that Comrade George has his favorite Leftist Jews.  They are the only Jews that he can abide.  Meanwhile, I am trying to follow the situation by reading articles where journalists are actually on the ground reporting on the situation.

AOL.com Article - Ukraine rebel city says holding international observers

Ukraine rebel city says holding international observers
Apr 25th 2014 3:12PM


----------



## MrMax

Sunni Man said:


> When a nation takes a loan from the juden infested IMF.......they have sold their soul to the devil.
> 
> And will be in perpetual debt for generation after generation.    ..



Does it really piss you off that much to be paying your house off to a Jew?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> We know that Comrade George has his favorite Leftist Jews.  They are the only Jews that he can abide.  Meanwhile, I am trying to follow the situation by reading articles where journalists are actually on the ground reporting on the situation.
> 
> Ukraine rebel city says holding international observers
> Apr 25th 2014 3:12PM


Never fear America.......Silly-Sally in on top of the Ukraine situation......and has everything under control.   ...


----------



## MrMax

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Comrade George has his favorite Leftist Jews.  They are the only Jews that he can abide.  Meanwhile, I am trying to follow the situation by reading articles where journalists are actually on the ground reporting on the situation.
> 
> Ukraine rebel city says holding international observers
> Apr 25th 2014 3:12PM
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear America.......Silly-Sally in on top of the Ukraine situation......and has everything under control.   ...
Click to expand...


Please share some more of your wisdom with us, should Jews be rounded up and put in mental camps to cure them of their disease like you advocate for gays?


----------



## Sunni Man

The best thing for Ukraine would be to come under the Russian sphere of influence rather than the U.S. model.    ...


----------



## MrMax

Sunni Man said:


> The best thing for Ukraine would be to come under the Russian sphere of influence rather than the U.S. model.    ...



The best thing for you would be to stop worshipping a pedophile, Mohammed. Nobody is better off under the sphere of influence of moo slims. Just ask women.


----------



## Sunni Man

Having the fruitcake MrMax on "Ignore" is great!!

All of his posts show up as a blank.   ...


----------



## MrMax

Sunni Man said:


> Having the fruitcake MrMax on "Ignore" is great!!
> 
> All of his posts show up as a blank.   ...



I don't mind, I know the truth hurts, and everyone can see them to know what you are, a fucking massive imbecile who worships a guy who wiped his ass with ROCKS!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

Hossfly said:


> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else.


Stormfront has been down for several days.

I think their host /server (or whatever it's called) kicked them off the internet.   ...


----------



## MrMax

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront has been down for several days.
> 
> I think their host /server (or whatever it's called) kicked them off the internet.   ...
Click to expand...


Notice how he knows that the site is down! He must go there regularly.


----------



## percysunshine

Good News!

Exclusive: Putin Halts All Talks With White House - The Daily Beast


----------



## Sunni Man

Putin doesn't need permission from the White House or Obama to do anything.

He is all about what's best for Russia and the Russian people.

Wish we had a leader who was all about America.    ..


----------



## percysunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Putin doesn't need permission from the White House or Obama to do anything.
> 
> He is all about what's best for Russia and the Russian people.
> 
> Wish we had a leader who was all about America.    ..



History note; The KGB was all about what was best for the KGB. They did not devote much intellectual cranial capacity to caring about what was best for the people.


----------



## Sunni Man

percysunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin doesn't need permission from the White House or Obama to do anything.
> 
> He is all about what's best for Russia and the Russian people.
> 
> Wish we had a leader who was all about America.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History note; The KGB was all about what was best for the KGB. They did not devote much intellectual cranial capacity to caring about what was best for the people.
Click to expand...

So what??

Bush sr. was CIA (same mentality as KGB) and yet he care more about America than Obama.   ..


----------



## aris2chat

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, she takes the Fascist right-wing position on everything except the Jews.  And, you can call your momma Fatima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have to go listen to the Friday sermon at the mosque today, Haniya, and then afterwards get back with your Boiler Room crowd and continue with your nonsense?  While so many innocent Muslims and Christians are being killed in the Middle East, such as Syria, Haniya and her crowd just simply close their eyes to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many innocent Muslims and Christians are dying in the Middle East for the same reason millions of innocent Africans were exterminated in Rwanda and the DRC. Whores like you continually apologize for the corporate criminals in the west who profit from the murders.
Click to expand...


they are dying because of a group of muslims fail to understand the teaching of the quran and prefer war and hate to mask what is really wrong internally


----------



## aris2chat

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront has been down for several days.
> 
> I think their host /server (or whatever it's called) kicked them off the internet.   ...
Click to expand...


good.  hate speech that causes danger to others is illegal.


----------



## Sunni Man

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront has been down for several days.
> 
> I think their host /server (or whatever it's called) kicked them off the internet.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good.  hate speech that causes danger to others is illegal.
Click to expand...

Stormfront is neither dangerous or illegal.   ..


----------



## Sally

aris2chat said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem, Heinrich? StormFront downsizing and they sent you job hunting? Go peddle your Jew-hate somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront has been down for several days.
> 
> I think their host /server (or whatever it's called) kicked them off the internet.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good.  hate speech that causes danger to others is illegal.
Click to expand...


It looks like Stormfront is responsible for an awful lot of crimes.  Did you ever see that documentary about the American Nazi Party on the History Chennel, Aris?  At the very end they showed those kooks up in Idaho having their annual Fourth of July picnic prancing around with signs which read "No Blacks, No Jews, No Gays."  I believe that group was called the Aryan Nations.  Anyhow, after a young Black fellow was killed up there, the group lost all of that land.  I don't think anyone can say that those Skinheads are too bright anyway.

Almost 100 Hate Crime Killings Linked To One Website: Report


----------



## Sunni Man

Silly-Sally, I figured that you would be a big fan of Stormfront because they are rabid haters of Islam and muslims........same as you.   ..


----------



## MrMax

Sunni Man said:


> Silly-Sally, I figured that you would be a big fan of Stormfront because they are rabid haters of Islam and muslims........same as you.   ..



Islam is a hate group masquerading as a religion.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

MrMax said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly-Sally, I figured that you would be a big fan of Stormfront because they are rabid haters of Islam and muslims........same as you.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a hate group masquerading as a religion.
Click to expand...


Exactly.

*Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time*​

.


----------



## 1776

There were Islamic Nazis like you in WW2.



Sunni Man said:


> Silly-Sally, I figured that you would be a big fan of Stormfront because they are rabid haters of Islam and muslims........same as you.   ..


----------



## georgephillip

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have to go listen to the Friday sermon at the mosque today, Haniya, and then afterwards get back with your Boiler Room crowd and continue with your nonsense?  While so many innocent Muslims and Christians are being killed in the Middle East, such as Syria, Haniya and her crowd just simply close their eyes to it.
> 
> 
> 
> So many innocent Muslims and Christians are dying in the Middle East for the same reason millions of innocent Africans were exterminated in Rwanda and the DRC. Whores like you continually apologize for the corporate criminals in the west who profit from the murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are dying because of a group of muslims fail to understand the teaching of the quran and prefer war and hate to mask what is really wrong internally
Click to expand...

They're dying for the same reasons colonial people have died for the last 500 years.
So that rich imperialists in Europe and North America can plunder their resources and control their economies. Since the fall of the Soviet Union, western imperialists have been waging proxy wars from the DRC to Ukraine at the expense of millions of lives.


----------



## LastProphet

The psy-op was exposed from the beginning: a masked man distributes a few leaflets in front of a synagogue for the camera and rapidly disappears from the scene.
Goals: 
- discredit the resisters opposing the openly neo-nazi puppets installed in Kiev following the totally staged coup.
- mockery of type the "black is white".

_GOOGLE_
*Pro-Russian militants order Jews in Ukraine to register HOAX for dummies*


----------

